# BSNL Broadband to offer minimum Internet Speed as '2Mbps'



## sygeek (Sep 9, 2015)

Didn't see this posted anywhere, so I created a thread. Source

Whats the catch you say? FUP of course! And that too a very generous 6GB! We can clearly see how much ahead of time BSNL is.

/s

I've always said this and will say it again, BSNL is a joke in this country and will always be. True representative of "sarkaari company".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 9, 2015)

Weird. There was a thread but it disappeared!


----------



## Flash (Sep 9, 2015)

Spam Baba now make the threads disappear?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 9, 2015)

WHY in only AP CIRCLE ?


BBG Combo ULD 675 upto  2  Mbps  till  10  GB,  512  Kbps beyond

not for other pan india?

they’re still stealing our money.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2015)

No [MENTION=15438]Rockstar11[/MENTION],the speed increase is *for *Pan India as per the news in newspapers.
Even we the subscribers don't have to pay extra.
Though there will be change in Plans which I assume.
My present Plan :--> *BSNL BBG Home Combo ULD 1445(2Mbps till 20GB---FUP---1Mbps unlimited)*


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> No [MENTION=15438]Rockstar11[/MENTION],the speed increase is *for *Pan India as per the news in newspapers.
> Even we the subscribers don't have to pay extra.
> Though there will be change in Plans which I assume.
> My present Plan :--> *BSNL BBG Home Combo ULD 1445(2Mbps till 20GB---FUP---1Mbps unlimited)*



right.. speed increase for pan india.. but 2 Mbps till 1 GB only..

for AP circel 2 Mbps till 10 GB.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 10, 2015)

Guys read this report :--->



> Press Information Bureau
> Government of India
> Ministry of Communications & Information Technology
> 07-September-2015 16:40 IST
> ...



Source :--->BSNL Upgrades the speed of all Landline Broadband customers from 512 kbps to minimum 2 Mbps


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 10, 2015)

Whats the use of 2Mbps? After 1GB, it will go back to 512 kpbs

for Pan India rather than giving 2 Mbps , upgrade minimum speed to 1 mbps unlimited and remove fup

512 kbps unlimited IS a joke now in 2015


----------



## Flash (Sep 10, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> 512 kbps unlimited IS a joke now in 2015


We were having 256kbps in 2014. Remember? That was a joke.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2015)

BSNL sent a letter to digit.in asking to remove previous thread as it was hurting their 2mbps upgrade *gimmick* by revealing the truth behind this JOKE.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2015)

Ricky said:


> BSNL sent a letter to digit.in asking to remove previous thread as it was hurting their 2mbps upgrade *gimmick* by revealing the truth behind this JOKE.



If that's so, I request the forum admins to post that letter here. Customers deserve better from BSNL.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If that's so, I request the forum admins to post that letter here. Customers deserve better from BSNL.



Yes they should


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Yes they should


Are you serious or trolling?


----------



## warfreak (Sep 11, 2015)

Ricky said:


> BSNL sent a letter to digit.in asking to remove previous thread as it was hurting their 2mbps upgrade *gimmick* by revealing the truth behind this JOKE.



This is true. Even nVidia approached digit asking to remove the other thread regarding AMD beating nvidia in benchmarks but @raabo would have none of that bs!


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

warfreak said:


> This is true.


BSNL didn't even mention the Pre-FUP word anywhere, when they announced the 2Mbps news let alone in their site. 
Isn't that hurting their reputation?

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> If that's so, I request the forum admins to post that letter here. Customers deserve better from BSNL.


We are not TPB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2015)

Flash said:


> BSNL didn't even mention the Pre-FUP word anywhere, when they announced the 2Mbps news let alone in their site.
> Isn't that hurting their reputation?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Exclusive: BSNL to upgrade all Broadband plans to minimum 2Mbps pre FUP speed Pan India from October



> *The details of the upgraded plans on a pan India basis is as follows:*
> *Plan Name**Existing Bandwidth**Revised Bandwidth*BBG UL 545512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to   2   Mbps   till   1   GB*,   512   Kbps beyondBBG Combo UL 675512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to   2   Mbps   till   1   GB*,   512   KbpsbeyondBBG Rural Combo UL 650512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to   2   Mbps   till   1   GB*,   512   KbpsbeyondBB Home UL 645 CS35512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to   2   Mbps   till   1   GB*,   512   KbpsbeyondBB   Home   Combo   UL   775CS36512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to   2   Mbps   till   1   GB*,   512   KbpsbeyondBBG Combo UL 5500 CS73512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to   2   Mbps   till   1   GB*,   512   KbpsbeyondBBG Combo ULD 8451 Mbps till 6 GB, 512 Kbpsbeyond*U**p**to   2   Mbps   till   6   GB*,   512   KbpsbeyondBB  Home  Combo  ULD  899CS371 Mbps till 6 GB, 512 Kbpsbeyond*U**p**to   2   Mbps   till   6   GB*,   512   Kbpsbeyond
> *The following upgraded plans are applicable only in Tirupati, Kurnool, Anantpur, Warangal & Nellore service areas of AP circle*
> *Plan Name**Existing Bandwidth**Revised Bandwidth*BBG ULD 545upto  1  Mbps  till  10  GB,  512Kbps beyond*u**p**to  2  Mbps  till  10  GB*,  512  Kbpsbeyond
> ...


BSNL Broadband to offer minimum Internet Speed as '2Mbps'

BSNL Redefines Broadband Internet Speed In India: Minimum 2Mbps Speed Guaranteed!

Almost every sites says 1 GB would be the FUP limit and none of the discussions there were removed/deleted. Why delete a thread from this forum?

Also, why offer higher FUP limits to AP circle while rest of India pays same (some time even much more) for lower bandwidth/amount of data used?

EDIT:

If there was no FUP limit, lowest plan would cannibalize most plans under Rs 1500. BSNL is stupid but not that stupid to let that happen. That's where the ridiculously low 1 GB limit comes in.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2015)

The biggest issue with bsnl is that it's ultimately a govt company. Let's say they decide to put out a cheap plan to decimate the competition. This would force airtel, vofafone etc to lower their tariff and decrease their revenue. So they would visit the govt babu, put some amount in their hand and voila, the plan is scrapped. If bsnl is let loose it could destroy all the companies. Nothing comes close to their pan India nib.


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

*Plan Name**Existing Bandwidth**Revised Bandwidth*BBG UL 545512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to 2 Mbps till 1 GB*, 512 Kbps beyondBBG Combo UL 675512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to 2 Mbps till 1 GB*, 512 KbpsbeyondBBG Rural Combo UL 650512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to 2 Mbps till 1 GB*, 512 KbpsbeyondBB Home UL 645 CS35512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to 2 Mbps till 1 GB*, 512 KbpsbeyondBB Home Combo UL 775CS36512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to 2 Mbps till 1 GB*, 512 KbpsbeyondBBG Combo UL 5500 CS73512 Kbps Flat*u**p**to 2 Mbps till 1 GB*, 512 Kbpsbeyond

To me, all plans looks same with a slight change in plan costs.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2015)

and who planned 1GB data @ 200KBps is enough for us ? They should have provided us 50GB at-least if it's going back to 64KBps. Now talking about joke I also think this is another cheap plan and a discrimination where people @ AP are getting 200KBps upto 10GB and we are stuck at measly 1GB. IS AP special from rest of the country ? Come on, when you can give 200KBps for all then also give the same amount of data to all.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

topgear said:


> and who planned 1GB data @ 200KBps is enough for us ? They should have provided us 50GB at-least if it's going back to 64KBps. Now talking about joke I also think this is another cheap plan and a discrimination where people @ AP are getting 200KBps upto 10GB and we are stuck at measly 1GB. IS AP special from rest of the country ? Come on, when you can give 200KBps for all then also give the same amount of data to all.



*The following  upgraded plans are applicable only in Tirupati, Kurnool, Anantpur,  Warangal & Nellore service areas of AP circle*
*Plan Name**Existing Bandwidth**Revised Bandwidth*BBG ULD 545upto  1  Mbps  till  10  GB,  512Kbps beyond*u**p**to  2  Mbps  till  10  GB*,  512  Kbpsbeyond

*While the following upgraded plans are only applicable in Khammam,  Ongole,  Karimnagar,  Cuddappah,  Mahboobnagar, **Nizamabad, Nalagonda, Adilabad, Srikakulam & Vizianagaram service areas of AP circle*
*Plan Name**Existing Bandwidth**Revised Bandwidth*BBG Combo ULD 675upto 1 Mbps till 10 GB, 512Kbps beyond*u**p**to  2  Mbps  till  10  GB*,  512  KbpsbeyondBBG Combo ULD 845upto 1 Mbps till 12 GB, 512Kbps beyond*u**p**to  2  Mbps  till  12  GB*,  512  Kbpsbeyond
The above plans should be implemented pan india wide by BSNL...


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2015)

So BSNL implying their current infrastructure is not enough to take the load of 10GB @ 200KBps all over the country  too bad they did not improved over time with all of their macho macho plans with big words. Previously the same company used to provide 100GB+ @ ~200KBps - I think you know what I'm pointing at


----------



## Flash (Sep 11, 2015)

I guess, this thread should be merged.
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194790-why-only-ap-circle.html


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If that's so, I request the forum admins to post that letter here. Customers deserve better from BSNL.



+1 to that. post that letter.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> *The following  upgraded plans are applicable only in Tirupati, Kurnool, Anantpur,  Warangal & Nellore service areas of AP circle*
> *Plan Name**Existing Bandwidth**Revised Bandwidth*BBG ULD 545upto  1  Mbps  till  10  GB,  512Kbps beyond*u**p**to  2  Mbps  till  10  GB*,  512  Kbpsbeyond
> 
> *While the following upgraded plans are only applicable in Khammam,  Ongole,  Karimnagar,  Cuddappah,  Mahboobnagar, **Nizamabad, Nalagonda, Adilabad, Srikakulam & Vizianagaram service areas of AP circle*
> ...



*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194790-why-only-ap-circle-2.html


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2015)

Now compare BSNL's shitty plans with this ... if I were only live in Hyderabad .. sigh :

*i.imgur.com/VOEOFmH.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

many guys are reedy to pay ~1.5k for BSNL 2mbps but even if I can get A-Max 1050 or A-Max 650 I would be more than happy. I think we are pampering BSNL more than what it deserves. If BSNL is going to continue with speeds like this they should run it like all other government services at cheap price which many can afford. So If BSNL can't increase the speed then it should bring the price down. Compared to ACT and as BSNL is a govt. company after all they should reduce the tariff of every plan by 50% as a start. Never heard of anywhere govt. company charges more than private players and even after that they are making loss and getting huge compensation. Never heard it about any private player and with plans like this if ACT can make profit why not BSNL ?

About services in rural areas think it as a basic necessity like railway connectivity which is needed for the country.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

Even if we all go on strike also BSNL will not change their plans.
If ACT can make profits why can't BSNL? 

BSNL fellows are lethargic in implementing best broadband plans pan India...
Only if they come out of their slumber we will experience any change in plans from BSNL...
So lets wait for such time...


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2015)

If BSNL asked us to take the previous thread down, then they had already read our comments right? So, they should be reading this thread too and realize how they're fooling people with the FUP non-sense on non-AP region.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2015)

topgear said:


> Now compare BSNL's shitty plans with this ... if I were only live in Hyderabad .. sigh :
> 
> *i.imgur.com/VOEOFmH.jpg
> 
> ...



Because ACT doesn't spend half of its earnings paying salaries & perks to all employees irrespective of their performance.
BSNL?s salary outgo rises to Rs 13,406 crore - The Hindu


> The Committee on Public Undertakings noted in its report: “The staff cost was about Rs 13,406 crore in 2011-12, that is *almost 50 per cent of its revenue, which is abnormally on the higher side as compared to private companies whose expenditure is stated to be in the range of 5-10 per cent.”*


----------



## sygeek (Sep 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Because ACT doesn't spend half of its earnings paying salaries & perks to all employees irrespective of their performance.
> BSNL?s salary outgo rises to Rs 13,406 crore - The Hindu


Also the reason why most Bsnl employees are lazy. They enjoy the perks and don't face any risk for their incompetence in doing their job.


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2015)

When will we get atleast 1mbps unlimited ? Wtf... I have been waiting for that speed since 2015 start. 1000 rupees 1 mbps. Atleast I can watch streaming vids in high quality.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2015)

Yep, there's lots of lazy unneeded employees for which we have to pay even if it makes our life worse but it makes there's better so no one is going to give a damn! Anyway, employees have no work related mentality too [ most of'em ]. Last time when my LL wire torn out I've complained. They did nothing for 5 days. After that I visited local exchange. There was ~20 linemen were sitting idle drinking tee and talking with each other and that was at 12 PM. Oh, what a great work culture! Anyway, talked with my areas lineman who was too unwilling to go out in the sun and said he will fix it. He does not need any reminder. Finally sent someone whose word would really work and they have fixed the line on that day itself.

This is worse all I can say. Getting good service is my right not an exception. So I really do hate solving an issue after contacting higher executives unless they can compensate for the time lost and the harassment one  had to face. It's not like they are going to suspend their employee for an "isolated" incident. So as a customer / consumer we also deserve perks for using below par service which were promised / advertised to be good. But I know this is no wonderland! so have to live with the hard reality.

As for BSNL I've no sentiment left as I'm paying BSNL more than enough what they deserve as there's no other quality private players in my area. So BSNL is not anything more than those kind of people who takes advantage of you. But only gripe is as a govt. they should have been more public oriented instead of having too much employees.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 12, 2015)

Wish we had ACT or Beam here at Kolkata/Caklcutta.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 12, 2015)

True, BSNL employees wouldn't care even if you complained against them. They know Bsnl follows a strict "no f*cks given"  motto and will take no action against them. This would be very different if it were a private ISP.


----------



## funskar (Sep 12, 2015)

Bsnl will never progress just because of there f*****g babus ..
Govt give free salary to these guys.. not the penny of work they,, just keep muttering everytime in office..
Best govt job .. no tension no work just good amount of salary n facilities..


----------



## Shah (Sep 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> When will we get atleast 1mbps unlimited ? Wtf... I have been waiting for that speed since 2015 start. 1000 rupees 1 mbps. Atleast I can watch streaming vids in high quality.



The closest is ULD 1445 but it is overpriced too, IMO.


----------



## swatkats (Sep 12, 2015)

The only way BSNL Wired Broadband segment is going to prosper - Govt Selling it to ACT or any such corporate. They will then treat these so called lazy employees with much respect and care.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2015)

swatkats said:


> The only way BSNL Wired Broadband segment is going to prosper - Govt Selling it to ACT or any such corporate. They will then treat these so called lazy employees with much respect and care.


I think you are waay overestimating ACT. The only way it will work if they remove the corrupted top brass.


----------



## Flash (Sep 12, 2015)

*s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/30/40/d4/3040d4f08ff3bc71a275f675cd5fdcb4.jpg


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2015)

True, it just stutters too much.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 13, 2015)

i am on bb combo uld 845 i get 1mbps till 6gb not 12gb wtf is this

- - - Updated - - -

post the damn letter mods we want to see this, personally i would visit every broadband thread and spread the word of this shitty fup limit.
just give us 2mbps unlimited for 1000 including taxes


----------



## Flash (Sep 13, 2015)

BSNL Chaupla exchange catches fire, locals panic - The Times of India

I guess someone got fed up with 2Mbps gimmick, and wanted to teach them a lesson!


----------



## swatkats (Sep 13, 2015)

Flash said:


> BSNL Chaupla exchange catches fire, locals panic - The Times of India
> 
> I guess someone got fed up with 2Mbps gimmick, and wanted to teach them a lesson!


Insurance hai na. Tension nahi hai. 



tkin said:


> I think you are waay overestimating ACT. The only way it will work if they remove the corrupted top brass.


My comment was WRT to cutting down expenses and being strict. It's not only about removing corrupt officials but resurrecting their whole staff. Also i am not overestimating ACT, they contribute by *30*% to so called 2mbps national average.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

swatkats said:


> Insurance hai na. Tension nahi hai.
> 
> 
> My comment was WRT to cutting down expenses and being strict. It's not only about removing corrupt officials but resurrecting their whole staff. Also i am not overestimating ACT, *they contribute by 40% to so called 2mbps national average.*


Got a source for that? I doubt their customer base would be that huge.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 13, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i am on bb combo uld 845 i get 1mbps till 6gb not 12gb wtf is this
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



BBG Combo ULD 845 upto  2  Mbps  till  12  GB,  512  Kbps beyond (areas of AP circle)


----------



## swatkats (Sep 13, 2015)

That's a estimation. My method of comparison is totally on the bandwidth capacity these companies have in use.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2015)

ACT has not even 10% of BSNL customer base.

India's telecom subscriber base reaches 96.42 crore in November - timesofindia-economictimes


> BSNL led broadband subscriber segment with 1.87 crore subscribers, followed by Airtel with 1.82 crore, Vodafone 1.56, Idea Cellular 1.23 crore and RCom 67.7 lakh



ACT Broadband | 25 MBPS | IPTV | Digital TV | Analog TV | Internet Connection | Broadband High Speed


> ACT presently has a gratifying 1 million+ subscribers


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> Got a source for that? I doubt their customer base would be that huge.



*s19.postimg.org/6sud2u8v7/Capture.png


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> *s19.postimg.org/6sud2u8v7/Capture.png


This exactly opposes the claim. This means that BSNL has more data delivered to it(chart sorted by total data consumption) even with lower speed compared to the higher speed ACT. The only one that could theoretically have more customers is Airtel as we do not know the exact data consumption amount. Simply speaking this chart proves BSNL has the highest or second highest customer base among steam gamers in all over India. 

If ACT had more customers they would top the chart with their high download amount.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> This exactly opposes the claim. This means that BSNL has more data delivered to it(chart sorted by total data consumption) even with lower speed compared to the higher speed ACT. The only one that could theoretically have more customers is Airtel as we do not know the exact data consumption amount. Simply speaking this chart proves BSNL has the highest or second highest customer base among steam gamers in all over India.
> 
> If ACT had more customers they would top the chart with their high download amount.


He claimed that ACT contributes by 30% - that's pretty much correct. Also note that Steam detects ACT and Beam Cable as different networks. 

BSNL does have the highest subscriber count. But the question is does it generate the highest network traffic in India?


----------



## swatkats (Sep 13, 2015)

The whole point of my average speed argument is related to only & only Retail Wired segment. 

You guys are taking Steam data for reference.. which is completely inaccurate. 

Firstly, The total bandwidth in India in use (Lit) is 1.6Tbps (link ref1.46), this bandwidth is used for 3G,4G,2G wired line and WiMax Etc.. by various operators. 
From what i know BSNL hs total capacity of 240Gbps, while MTNL has around 60Gbps Etc Etc for use which is also used for 3G/Wired/Wimax Etc. 

Of all BSNL has just 150Gbps for wired broadband, MTNL has just 50Gbps, Airtel has around 120Gbps for wired subscribers. Finally ACT has around 170+Gbps in use for their customers. 


The above figures beat my own estimations of ACT contributing to national average. As for any sources, You can file RTI to BSNL and MTNL and find out their present capacities and how much of bandwidth is in use for Wired segment (ADSL+FTTH).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

^ Even when BSNL gets bandwidth for Rs 200/megabit per month (as per the 240 gbps link), why is it still unable to provide true unlimited 1 mbps at least pan India while charging 5-6 times more than that?


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> He claimed that ACT contributes by 30% - that's pretty much correct. Also note that Steam detects ACT and Beam Cable as different networks.
> 
> BSNL does have the highest subscriber count. But the question is does it generate the highest network traffic in India?


That's the issue isn't it? There are no specifics.

Let's say these are the consumption:

X-500TB
Y-200TB
Z-150TB
W-120TB
Rest-30TB

Here Z comes third while contributing only 15% while Y comes second by contributing 20%, X comes first by contributing 50%. Since the steam chart is sorted according to data consumption, BSNL has the second highest contribution, period. It can be 50%, it can be 10% but it will be higher than all the items below it. But yes, if you consider Beam and ACT together they can overthrow BSNL, take my example. here Z+W is higher than Y. So, that chart is inconclusive. Its not correct to claim by comparing speed alone as the data consumption as well as subscriber count are not mentioned.

Provided ACT only provides data in a few cities and BSNL provides throughout India, I assume that BSNL consumes the highest data.

- - - Updated - - -

There is something very wrong with the Indian internet industry. 

Take for example my local provider Wishnet. They purchase bandwidth from Airtel and offer 1mbps true UL for ~850/- incl of all taxes. They also provide 6mbps night ul from 1:00AM to 9:00AM, and stuff like caching and local peering. Yet somehow they make profit. Not only that they recently decreased the cost of most of their plans by ~30%, so how are they pulling it off while Airtel provides $hit wired plans in Kolkata?

*i.imgur.com/Ch0m5lW.jpg


Not just wishnet, all local providers in Kolkata buy traffic from Airtel or Reliance and they make profit. How are they doing it? 

*Question I'd also like and answer is from whom does ACT purchases bandwidths? They don't own cables or have any stake in the NIB I or II. They are bandwidth reseller. Who do they buy their traffic from?*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2015)

Bandwidth prices: Why we pay more for internet services - Page 2 - timesofindia-economictimes


> The other big problem is charges related to cable-landing stations. These are the points at which submarine cables enter and exit the mainland, and the owners of such stations often impose hefty fees for allowing ISP traffic to pass in or out. There are 10 such stations, but the market is dominated by *two players, Bharti Airtel and Tata Communications, which together have a 93% market share.*


every Indian isp need to pay charges at these cable landing stations,traffic rates within India are relatively very cheap.NIB is bsnl's internal network & has nothing to do with bandwidth reselling.even bsnl has to pay fees at these cable landing stations.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Bandwidth prices: Why we pay more for internet services - Page 2 - timesofindia-economictimes


Govt should nationalize the undersea cables and make it a fair play. Not that it will be fair to the companies owning the cables. That's how tata makes up for their pi$$ poor docomo which I doubt makes any profit. Airtel on the other hand squeezes every ounce of profit out of all its holdings.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 13, 2015)

you can not nationalize undersea cables,why do you think net is still neutral.instead govt should open bsnl landline network to pvt players to hire for providing broadband services.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> you can not nationalize undersea cables,why do you think net is still neutral.instead govt should open bsnl landline network to pvt players to hire for providing broadband services.


Then it will result in Oligopoly. Ever wonder why Vodafone and Airtel data plans mimic each other very closely.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 14, 2015)

I think many guys took it seriously ie. about THIS POST .. 

However, on serious note, this time thread is very informative . 



I am in view that nothing will change unless there is a real good PAN India player and currently only hope is JIO, with there Fiber Cable network being dug everywhere, I am sure that they will push hard for data services.


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I think many guys took it seriously ie. about THIS POST ..
> 
> However, on serious note, this time thread is very informative .
> 
> ...


Who do you think pays for their investments? Also reliance does not have much stake in undersea cables, that price gate will be there. With JIO FUP will be there, but at much high amount. I'm more worried about latency and contention ratio.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> Who do you think pays for their investments? Also reliance does not have much stake in undersea cables, that price gate will be there. With JIO FUP will be there, but at much high amount. I'm more worried about latency and contention ratio.



But they are not a small player either like ACT or spectranet .


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 14, 2015)

Can anybody throw some light on how Spectranet is able to provide no FUP connections with 20mbps & 50mbps down speeds at nominal rates 1249/- and 1849/- respectively per month. Pings are sub 10ms.


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can anybody throw some light on how Spectranet is able to provide no FUP connections with 20mbps & 50mbps down speeds at nominal rates 1249/- and 1849/- respectively per month. Pings are sub 10ms.


They are making less profit?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Can anybody throw some light on how Spectranet is able to provide no FUP connections with 20mbps & 50mbps down speeds at nominal rates 1249/- and 1849/- respectively per month. Pings are sub 10ms.


Lower profits compared to ISPs who rip people off, low to nil corruption rate and better efficient employees. Also lower maintenance cost could be a factor. ISPs like BSNL and Airtel largely use their old telephone lines which were laid probably 15-20 years ago along with the outdated connection management system which isn't comparable to recent tech. I've been inside the room where they connect all the cables, only readable part of manufacturing date on the machines was 1998 (or maybe 1999)


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> They are making less profit?



All I know is that they are increasing speeds and removing FUPs and lowering the prices over time.
Earlier the speeds were 16mbps, 80gB FUB, 2mbps post FUP.

And even if they are making any profits, then what humongous profit is BSNL making?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> All I know is that they are increasing speeds and removing FUPs and lowering the prices over time.
> Earlier the speeds were 16mbps, 80gB FUB, 2mbps post FUP.
> 
> And even if they are making any profits, then what humongous profit is BSNL making?



Whatever profits BSNL makes, that is being used to give salaries to lazy employees and do maintenance work for age old systems. They, being a government company, don't give a rat's ass about customer's satisfaction.

On a side note, average netizen in India doesn't goes beyond social networking, youtube and some emails. Since majority gets satisfied with those crap plans or don't have any other alternative ISP, companies like BSNL, Airtel take advantage of the situation. 

It was Airtel which started this FUP crap back in 2011. (How Airtel Defines Unlimited - MediaNama)


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 14, 2015)

Check this out:

The Zettabyte Era?Trends and Analysis - Cisco


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> All I know is that they are increasing speeds and removing FUPs and lowering the prices over time.
> Earlier the speeds were 16mbps, 80gB FUB, 2mbps post FUP.
> 
> And even if they are making any profits, then what humongous profit is BSNL making?



The same reason Xiaomi sells high end phones for mid range prices. These small isp are new players. They don't have the brand value or the customer base to be really profitable like the way airtel sure. Hence the low prices. Believe me, if they had the option they would price their plans just like bsnl or airtel, but that won't get them the customers. Competition is good for us


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 14, 2015)

^ 
I would be pretty quick to ditch Spectranet the day they introduce FUP or increase prices or in any way decrease the value of plans.
I don't think they would take this kind of step back.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> Then it will result in Oligopoly. Ever wonder why Vodafone and Airtel data plans mimic each other very closely.


because both spent around same for the spectrum in recent 3g auctions.vodafone & airtel are not making huge profits & you can know this by simply following their their share prices vis-a-vis rest of the market.about oligopoly,even if 1 pvt player comes up in each city to rent bsnl network to provide services we are talking about at least hundreds of players.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

10Mbps should be the minimum speed for broadband, research suggests | Digit.in

I second this article. Plus there should be no FUP.


----------



## Flash (Sep 14, 2015)

*internetspeedtester.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/speed-worldwide.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 10Mbps should be the minimum speed for broadband, research suggests | Digit.in
> 
> I second this article. Plus there should be no FUP.



Why doesn't the article say anything about FUP limits? It should be atleast 10Mbps and 100GB data for less than 1K INR.

- - - Updated - - -

This is a better report from akamai State of the Internet Report Q1 2015

*s19.postimg.org/mr7o6psgz/soti_q1_2015.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

^ Mean value =/= mode value some times. 
2.3 mbps is the average probably because of NIB connecting various institutes, Beam, ACT, spectranet and the likes. BSNL/craptel don't contribute much to that.


----------



## funskar (Sep 15, 2015)

Just keep in mind.. biggest enemy of consumers = airtel
voice call,voip,internet ..
They f*****g retards implents technique to earn huge profits after which all the other company's start following.
I pray to god one day this airtel go to hell


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 15, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...band-plans-india-post1217015.html#post1217015



> My as.s. Not even in the next 5 years will a 24Mbps connection be "somewhat" affordable in India. You can expect 8Mbps to be a bit more common though. If I'm not being overly cynical, *then 2011 should see widespread usage (note the emphasis) of 2Mbps lines across all ISPs in India.*



True unlimited 2 mbps pan India plans are still a dream.

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/125235-airtel-unleashes-4-mbps-unlimited-broadband-rs-899-a.html



> with a 6GB cap, the plan is very non inviting. MTNL 512kbps unlimited @ 599 bucks is a much better deal.



The speeds remained same for BSNL while plan rates increased


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 16, 2015)

funskar said:


> Just keep in mind.. biggest enemy of consumers = airtel
> voice call,voip,internet ..
> They f*****g retards implents technique to earn huge profits after which all the other company's start following.
> I pray to god one day this airtel go to hell



Its kind of funny but a friend of mine got pretty annoyed with Airtel and their crappy FUP'd internet.
He happens to have an Airtel Store very close by, he now enjoys airtel 4g unlimited with great speeds (20+mbps DL and 4+mbps UL). Those demo Redmi phones FTW.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 16, 2015)

guys its india, you wont get good affordable internet infrastructure here, if you want good one better migrate outside.....


----------



## topgear (Sep 16, 2015)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Its kind of funny but a friend of mine got pretty annoyed with Airtel and their crappy FUP'd internet.
> He happens to have an Airtel Store very close by, he now enjoys airtel 4g unlimited with great speeds (20+mbps DL and 4+mbps UL). Those demo Redmi phones FTW.



Can you elaborate a little ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> Can you elaborate a little ?



He seems to have got the password for their mifi router.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hotspot!
Running 24*7


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2015)

Atleast someone who voiced out right with an article.



			
				techradar said:
			
		

> But here's the thing with BSNL's announcement. You get 2Mbps speed but only till your data-limit is not breached. In simple words, fair usage policy (FUP) the biggest detrimental to our internet package is here to ruin our day yet again.
> 
> Once you've exhausted your data pack, the speed reverts back to 512Kbps much to our disappointment. In many ways, BSNL has repeated history of being unclear with its proposition by stating the promise of aforementioned speeds (minimum) and t*otally skipped the part wherein FUP usage will bring you back to ground, in terms of speed. *
> 
> *This isn't the first time when BSNL has tried misleading its consumers, as communication on their part has more or less been found to be different in reality. It seems they haven't learned from their mistakes in the past, after all*.



BSNL?s 2Mbps internet speed promise is anything but true! - Techradar India


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 16, 2015)

techradar still doesn't mention its 1GB


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2015)

Apart of telecom info, no one has mentioned 1GB limit for 2mbps.. is there any other source or official bsnl circular ?


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> is there any other source or official bsnl circular ?


NO.
BSNL PRESS ROOM


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2015)

Apparently what we are discussing is all assumptions as BSNL has not clarified anything.  What I see that they did mention 1GB space for email instead of 50 MB (hardly anyone uses it). Neither tariff on their website is updated... guess we have to wait for october to see it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Apparently what we are discussing is all assumptions as BSNL has not clarified anything.  What I see that they did mention 1GB space for email instead of 50 MB (hardly anyone uses it). Neither tariff on their website is updated... guess we have to wait for october to see it.



If they provide 2 mbps with out any FUP whatsoever, it'll cannibalize their own higher priced plans. It'll be illogical to assume that they don't have FUP.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If they provide 2 mbps with out any FUP whatsoever, it'll cannibalize their own higher priced plans. It'll be illogical to assume that they don't have FUP.



I am not assuming they will not have (un)FUP, but still its not mentioned on any official resource about their 1GB FUP. Even 1GB FUP won't make any sense.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Apparently what we are discussing is all assumptions as BSNL has not clarified anything.  What I see that they did mention 1GB space for email instead of 50 MB (hardly anyone uses it). Neither tariff on their website is updated... guess we have to wait for october to see it.


The FUP is confirmed. No assumptions.


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Apparently what we are discussing is all assumptions as BSNL has not clarified anything.  What I see that they did mention 1GB space for email instead of 50 MB (hardly anyone uses it). Neither tariff on their website is updated... guess we have to wait for october to see it.


The FUP limit is an assumption, the FUP concept is a fact.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> The FUP is confirmed. No assumptions.


Source?


----------



## sygeek (Sep 16, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> Source?


In first post of this thread.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 16, 2015)

sygeek said:


> In first post of this thread.


That is a third party website.


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Sep 16, 2015)

There seems to be no official BSNL source stating the 1GB cap for the OK-speed.
But if the 1GB cap is just a false rumour then that would BSNL's plan very good from super crappy & such a transition in Gov. services is hardly possible. So I think its safe to _assume _that there will be some ridiculous cap.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 16, 2015)

sling-shot said:


> That is a third party website.


A couple of websites have given the same tariff plans. But since you ask, I researched a bit and found an official source. It's for Kolkata and I assume the plans will be same/similar for other regions. 

You can see how much incompetent they are even at this level. None of their websites have given the info regarding the new plans. It's only in the news. I assume BSNL has contacted the media personally (or vice versa) instead of posting about it online. I had to do some google-wizardry to come up with that link.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 17, 2015)

sygeek said:


> A couple of websites have given the same tariff plans. But since you ask, I researched a bit and found an official source. It's for Kolkata and I assume the plans will be same/similar for other regions.
> 
> You can see how much *incompetent* they are even at this level. None of their websites have given the info regarding the new plans. It's only in the news. I assume BSNL has contacted the media personally (or vice versa) instead of posting about it online. I had to do some google-wizardry to come up with that link.



I believe the appropriate word should be *impotent* instead of that. They're like the guy who cried wolf (speed upgrade) though this time there is no actual wolf in the end.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 17, 2015)

sygeek said:


> A couple of websites have given the same tariff plans. But since you ask, I researched a bit and found an official source. It's for Kolkata and I assume the plans will be same/similar for other regions.
> 
> You can see how much incompetent they are even at this level. None of their websites have given the info regarding the new plans. It's only in the news. I assume BSNL has contacted the media personally (or vice versa) instead of posting about it online. I had to do some google-wizardry to come up with that link.


Man, you crushed my last hope, it appears the 1GB $hit FUP is true..   (thanks to your Wizardry Googling) .. 

Now, since its true, now who is answerable to this Shitty idea, they are actually fooling everybody .. don't you think someone should be answerable for this ?

I think we can write an open letter....and make it viral .. may be it can reach right place ?


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v345/MiniMoniHamuzu/f09fe7984c474c187d1677809a8d5d3592948033c9037556d07d203897c4bd7c.jpg​


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2015)

Now bsnl has even hiked broadband plan price upto 15%


----------



## topgear (Sep 17, 2015)

^^ for which plans ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure bsnl is capable of providing 2mbps with its useless babus.

I had horrible experience recently to get a nano sim bsnl for dad.Bloody buggers told to fill big form and come tommorow as server is down.Why do these
idiots give form when server is down?...finally i told i wil file rti of details of prepaid activation time ...scared they processed it..lazy buggers

Anyway my act fiber rocks 


Spoiler



*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12004706_1054445154567890_8532005269620459590_n.jpg?oh=9de4b7acb5631140860b42b0a344d4fa&oe=565FC8E6&__gda__=1453436398_b3f402a93b75e5b4d5aea78335ae2c1e


----------



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2015)

^ Just checked that above link? I was wondering what to with that 1Gb.. SHOUT OUT LOUD on 1ST of Everymonth & Download 1Gb HD P0RN?


----------



## funskar (Sep 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> ^^ for which plans ?



For every plan from 645 to 1445


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 17, 2015)

funskar said:


> For every plan from 645 to 1445


Price revision was for some UP circle I thought.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 17, 2015)

The title itself is somewhat ambiguous.
If BSNL is declaring 2Mbps as the minimum speed of Broadband,then why keep the bullsh!t cr@p 512kbps and 1Mbps speeds after FUP.In that case 2Mbps should be the speed after FUP,isn't it folks?


----------



## swatkats (Sep 17, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> The title itself is somewhat ambiguous.
> If BSNL is declaring 2Mbps as the minimum speed of Broadband,then why keep the bullsh!t cr@p 512kbps and 1Mbps speeds after FUP.In that case 2Mbps should be the speed after FUP,isn't it folks?


If TRAI is one who is mandating 2mbps minimum broadband speed pre FUP and is mandating not to reduce speeds below 256kbps (we should actually be thankful to BSNL for offering 512kbps post FUP ) what so ever why will the sarkari company wont take advantage of this.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> The title itself is somewhat ambiguous.
> If BSNL is declaring 2Mbps as the minimum speed of Broadband,then why keep the bullsh!t cr@p 512kbps and 1Mbps speeds after FUP.In that case 2Mbps should be the speed after FUP,isn't it folks?



Ah, let BSNL play with their FUP  Post FUP - performance also matters  so Raise the FUP limit to a 1000GB per month.  This should make BSNL and consumers both happy. After 1000GB quota is over then the speed can come back to 512kbps.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe, just maybe, if we make this issue go viral, it may force these ISPs to implement some better plans. Of course BSNL doesn't care about its already bad reputation but trying doesn't hurt. Soo...bring your hashtags everyone!


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2015)

#movingtoACT [once available] enough of this wait till next year Crap


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> Ah, let BSNL play with their FUP  Post FUP - performance also matters  so Raise the FUP limit to a 1000GB per month.  This should make BSNL and consumers both happy. After 1000GB quota is over then the speed can come back to 512kbps.


+1 for this,fully support your comments and views,Friend.


----------



## topgear (Sep 18, 2015)

^^ thanks man.



sygeek said:


> Maybe, just maybe, if we make this issue go viral, it may force these ISPs to implement some better plans. Of course BSNL doesn't care about its already bad reputation but trying doesn't hurt. Soo...bring your hashtags everyone!



How are these 

#GMBBS2MU - Give minimum Broadband Speed of 2MB Unlimited.
or
#NOFUPonULBB - say no to FUP on unlimited broadband.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loll dude 
Who's gonna see this

Some government babu Mr Yadav doesn't check twitter trends


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 18, 2015)

Now it's Mtnl's turn.

MTNL to upgrade broadband speed - The Hindu


----------



## Flash (Sep 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> #*NOFUPonULBB *- say no to FUP on unlimited broadband.


For a moment, i saw something else.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 18, 2015)

​ Guys, i am currently using BBG Combo UL 675 plan and want to upgrade to a 2 Mbps plan (BBG ULD 795) . However, while comparing these, i noticed that a feature (Unlimited Free calls between 9 PM to 7 AM on Landline and Mobile of any network within INDIA) seems to be missing in the new plan. Instead it is written as (As per Existing Landline Plan). What does that mean?. Will i get it or not? Any ideas?


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> ​ Guys, i am currently using BBG Combo UL 675 plan and want to upgrade to a 2 Mbps plan (BBG ULD 795) . However, while comparing these, i noticed that a feature (Unlimited Free calls between 9 PM to 7 AM on Landline and Mobile of any network within INDIA) seems to be missing in the new plan. Instead it is written as (As per Existing Landline Plan). What does that mean?. Will i get it or not? Any ideas?



Its not a combo plan, that means it works irrespective of your subscribed landline tariff , stick to 675 or goto 1445 plan.. rest is crap which will make no difference.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Its not a combo plan, that means it works irrespective of your subscribed landline tariff , stick to 675 or goto 1445 plan.. rest is crap which will make no difference.



Hi, 1445 plan has a huge price difference. I found one more 2Mbps plan called BBG Combo ULD 945 which has the unlimited free call feature. Both has same FUP policy. Other than the free call feature in night time unable to find any major difference. Details as per website:
*www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## Ricky (Sep 18, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Hi, 1445 plan has a huge price difference. I found one more 2Mbps plan called BBG Combo ULD 945 which has the unlimited free call feature. Both has same FUP policy. Other than the free call feature in night time unable to find any major difference. Details as per website:
> *www.bsnl.co.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html



1445 is essentially 1 mbps unlimited if you can see.. rest are 512 kbps after FUP.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 18, 2015)

^ Probably not an Internet user but uses the landline phone


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 18, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> ^ Probably not an Internet user but uses the landline phone


I am a moderate user. Land line is for my parents who makes a lot of calls


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 18, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> I am a moderate user. Land line is for my parents who makes a lot of calls



Pricewise 1445 plan is better if you do use the internet a lot else '512Kbps flat' plan is the best VFM. How much is your data usage per month?


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 18, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Pricewise 1445 plan is better if you do use the internet a lot else '512Kbps flat' plan is the best VFM. How much is your data usage per month?



Currently it's 4 to 5 GB max.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 18, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Currently it's 4 to 5 GB max.



That's the reason why you like that plan. Most of our internet usage goes upto 90GB per month. Start using the internet!


----------



## Charley (Sep 18, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Most of our internet usage goes upto 90GB per month.



How many hours you use daily ?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2015)

Depends on usage. If i have to download a game i keep it on till it finishes. Recently i downloaded MGSV in 2 days.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> For a moment, i saw something else.



yep, I know what else it looked like 

- - - Updated - - -

even I used to use 100GB+ but now it came down to some 40 - 60 GB.


----------



## Flash (Sep 19, 2015)

*trak.in/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/Operator-subscriber-additions-12-months-June-20151.jpg

BSNL To Start Offering 4G By March 2016


----------



## newtechnology (Sep 19, 2015)

If this FUP **** is true, I am gonna get rid of BSNL and get Reliance broadband or equivalent.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2015)

> BSNL To Start Offering 4G By March 2016



**** off BSNL ! no one believes your crap anymore.. it would be 4G 512 mb then 2G afterwards or some wierd ass thing


----------



## swatkats (Sep 19, 2015)

Flash said:


> BSNL To Start Offering 4G By March 2016



They're going to use WiFi to give 4G speeds. Ahem Ahem.. Read T&C 
 - 4G is up to 1Mbps at best efforts.
- 1Gb at Rs 200, After FUP at 128kbps
- 5G will be soon at 2Mbps
- Only available at malls and public parks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2015)

Unless BSNL is privatized forget about it ever being able to provide plans comparable to pvt players like beam,spectranet,alliance etc.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 19, 2015)

At this rate, probably we can expect to see a regular speed of 2 Mbps with or without FUP in another 5 to 10 years !.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2015)

I haven't read the whole thread but can someone throw some light on my question.
This 2 Mbps is fup? And if so what's the limit?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I haven't read the whole thread but can someone throw some light on my question.
> This 2 Mbps is fup? And if so what's the limit?


1 GB limit, then back to 512kbps


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1 GB limit, then back to 512kbps


They already have 2Mbps plan with higher (6gb) limit. So what is the point of this new plan?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> They already have 2Mbps plan with higher (6gb) limit. So what is the point of this new plan?


publicity stunt

Self appraisal circlejerk.


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 19, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> They already have 2Mbps plan with higher (6gb) limit. So what is the point of this new plan?


This is just upping the minimum.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1 GB limit, then back to 512kbps



WTF. This is so lame. ! gb won't last even an hour


----------



## baccilus (Sep 20, 2015)

Is there any official source to confirm that 1GB will be the FUP for all the upgraded plans? In that case, several plans will be redundant.


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2015)

^^ here :
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/BB/BB_LandlineBroadband_TariffPostpaidPlans.shtml#uncombo_b2000


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 20, 2015)

BSNL and other big telecom companies are curse to the Netizens


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2015)

Atleast Railwire is looking better in Tamilnadu than BSNL. Look at the 10Mbps plan @ ~1K.



Port Speed*Monthly Rental **(INR)FUPAfter FUP1 Mbps44910GB512kbps1 Mbps54920GB512 kbps2 Mbps59910GB512 kbps2 Mbps69920GB512 kbps4 Mbps79930GB512 kbps4 Mbps89940GB512kbps8 Mbps99940GB512kbps10 Mbps*109940GB1Mbps10 Mbps*124960GB1Mbps


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> Atleast Railwire is looking better in Tamilnadu than BSNL. Look at the 10Mbps plan @ ~1K.
> 
> 
> 
> Port Speed*Monthly Rental **(INR)FUPAfter FUP1 Mbps44910GB512kbps1 Mbps54920GB512 kbps2 Mbps59910GB512 kbps2 Mbps69920GB512 kbps4 Mbps79930GB512 kbps4 Mbps89940GB512kbps8 Mbps99940GB512kbps10 Mbps*109940GB1Mbps10 Mbps*124960GB1Mbps



Is Railwire available everywhere how do I contact these guys?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> WTF. This is so lame. ! gb won't last even an hour



Actually 1GB will get downloaded in 1 Hour 8 minutes in ideal conditions. So it does last more than an hour. Title should be '*BSNL broadband to offer 2Mbps internet speed for 1 Hour and 8 minutes every month*'


----------



## Ricky (Sep 20, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> BSNL and other big telecom companies are curse to the Netizens


BSNL is not even a company, company is their to make profit and expand.. its there to burn public money ..

- - - Updated - - -

I think debating over BSNL here is not going to solve issue, rather nothing is going to solve this issue unless we come up with some idea like "Hardik Patel" did ... (ofcourse not for reservation here.. )


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Is Railwire available everywhere how do I contact these guys?


They are available in most cities. You can apply online.
RailWire - Express Network


----------



## sygeek (Sep 20, 2015)

Ricky said:


> BSNL is not even a company, company is their to make profit and expand.. its there to burn public money ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I think debating over BSNL here is not going to solve issue, rather nothing is going to solve this issue unless we come up with some idea like "Hardik Patel" did ... (ofcourse not for reservation here.. )


I agree, someone needs to take a step. Obviously, everyone else here will follow him but someone does need to start. Or we need to bring up this issue to someone who can.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Actually 1GB will get downloaded in 1 Hour 8 minutes in ideal conditions. So it does last more than an hour. Title should be '*BSNL broadband to offer 2Mbps internet speed for 1 Hour and 8 minutes every month*'


Wow you really have some ample amount of free time to research on that


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 20, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Wow you really have some ample amount of free time to research on that



That just takes a minute to calculate


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 20, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Actually 1GB will get downloaded in 1 Hour 8 minutes in ideal conditions. So it does last more than an hour. Title should be '*BSNL broadband to offer 2Mbps internet speed for 1 Hour and 8 minutes every month*'



You the man! 

Very very apt and succinct way of telling the truth behind this charade by BSNL. 

"BSNL broadband to offer 2Mbps internet speed for 1 Hour and 8 minutes every month"


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> They are available in most cities. You can apply online.
> RailWire - Express Network



Unfortunately not here at Kolkata,one of the so called METRO's of India.


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2015)

sygeek said:


> I agree, someone needs to take a step. Obviously, everyone else here will follow him but someone does need to start. Or we need to bring up this issue to someone who can.


Most of the netizens voiced for Net Neutrality, still we don't know what's gonna come! Let alone, the FUP of service providers.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> They are available in most cities. You can apply online.
> RailWire - Express Network




I went through their website, completely puzzled, from description, looks like a big Govt. initiative through "Railway" ??? and I never knew about it ?... Anyone actually using it ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2015)

Railwire network is only available in railway colonies.as far as i know only in Bangalore the availability of railwire network is relatively more because of their association with local cable broadband providers.in some cities(e.g.thrissur in Kerala) railwire is available outside railway colonies because of association with local cable broadband providers but coverage is very limited.practically speaking Railwire is of no use to 99% of broadband users in India.


----------



## $hadow (Sep 21, 2015)

Plans are decent since they don't seems to have FUP but looks more of railway oriented


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 21, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Railwire network is only available in railway colonies.as far as i know only in Bangalore the availability of railwire network is relatively more because of their association with local cable broadband providers.in some cities(e.g.thrissur in Kerala) railwire is available outside railway colonies because of association with local cable broadband providers but coverage is very limited.practically speaking Railwire is of no use to 99% of broadband users in India.


Like I said, let's wait for another decade. We will surely get Bsnl with FUP of minimum 1 mbps by then.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Right now governments focus is expansion. They want rural areas to have internet first then they will think about upgrading your speeds.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 21, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Like I said, let's wait for another decade. We will surely get Bsnl with FUP of minimum 1 mbps by then.


I think you're overestimating BSNL.


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Like I said, let's wait for another decade. We will surely get Bsnl with FUP of minimum 1 mbps by then.




768kbps is their next target of minimum FUP.


----------



## sygeek (Sep 21, 2015)

tkin said:


> Right now governments focus is expansion. They want rural areas to have internet first then they will think about upgrading your speeds.


This is similar to the argument that India cannot afford space exploration while people still live in poverty. It's not true. Both of these issues can be solved simultaneously without interfering with each other.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 21, 2015)

Govt. needs a geek Prime Minister. If I would have been the PM, BSNL/MTNL would have been 2 MBPS without FUP minimum and would had offered lucrative tax benefits for Private providers who plans to upgrade the speeds and network.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

sygeek said:


> This is similar to the argument that India cannot afford space exploration while people still live in poverty. It's not true. Both of these issues can be solved simultaneously without interfering with each other.


Agreed, but to do that we need an effective think tank, a bunch of guys with 12th standard education or with a degree which is completely unrelated to the technology field will never be able to take the correct decision.

Government should scrap all ministries and replace them with properly educated(relevant field) think tanks.

- - - Updated - - -



Geek-With-Lens said:


> Govt. needs a geek Prime Minister. If I would have been the PM, BSNL/MTNL would have been 2 MBPS without FUP minimum and would had offered lucrative tax benefits for Private providers who plans to upgrade the speeds and network.


It doesn't need a Geek PM. It needs a think tank, a group of highly skilled technical people with expertise in the telecom sector, academics only. No business man.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 21, 2015)

even bangladesh is better than india in terms of broadband as they have defined 2 mbps as minimum broadband ..I wish broadband was available during british era , in line of railway lines they would created infrastructure for broadband too


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> even bangladesh is better than india in terms of broadband as they have defined 2 mbps as minimum broadband ..I wish broadband was available during british era , in line of railway lines they would created infrastructure for broadband too


Thats a serious facepalm on how Indians are defined..


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2015)

BSNL has peering option?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 21, 2015)

Flash said:


> BSNL has peering option?


Nope.


----------



## tkin (Sep 21, 2015)

Flash said:


> BSNL has peering option?


It's not a standard.


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 22, 2015)

Ricky said:


> I went through their website, completely puzzled, from description, looks like a big Govt. initiative through "Railway" ??? and I never knew about it ?... Anyone actually using it ?


I'm using it. Excellent pings..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 23, 2015)

let me guess,you are using railwire in thrissur.


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 23, 2015)

Now this:
India slips in broadband penetration ranking: UN - The Economic Times


----------



## Pasapa (Sep 23, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> let me guess,you are using railwire in thrissur.


Yep, it's obvious.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 26, 2015)

email from BSNL

Sub	:	BSNL has upgraded the bandwidth up to 2 Mbps in All ADSL broadband plans 


Plan Name	Existing Bandwidth	Revised Bandwidth
BBG UL 545	512 Kbps Flat	upto 2 Mbps till 1 GB, 512 Kbps beyond
BBG Combo UL 675	512 Kbps Flat	upto 2 Mbps till 1 GB, 512 Kbps beyond
BBG Rural Combo UL 650	512 Kbps Flat	upto 2 Mbps till 1 GB, 512 Kbps beyond
BBG Combo UL 5500 CS73	512 Kbps Flat	upto 2 Mbps till 1 GB, 512 Kbps beyond
BBG Combo ULD 845	1 Mbps till 6 GB, 512 Kbps beyond	Upto 2 Mbps till 6 GB, 512 Kbps beyond


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2015)

> 512 Kbps beyond



this word is the cancer that destroys civilizations


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 26, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> email from BSNL
> 
> Sub    :    BSNL has upgraded the bandwidth up to 2 Mbps in All ADSL broadband plans
> 
> ...



Why do they even bother sending emails? They should just use carrier pigeons instead if they plan to keep providing 512 kbps crap.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> this word is the cancer that destroys civilizations



I don't mind if the FUP limit is 100GB and then 512Kbps beyond. But 1GB is ridiculous.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 26, 2015)

No effect for us the BBG ULD 1445 plan users.


----------



## Shah (Sep 26, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> No effect for us the BBG ULD 1445 plan users.



You want BSNL to offer 2Mbps for 1GB and 512kbps after that for 1445 plan too??


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> You want BSNL to offer 2Mbps for 1GB and 512kbps after that for 1445 plan too??


Technically yes


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> this word is the cancer that destroys civilizations


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2015)

Rockstar11 said:


> email from BSNL
> 
> Sub	:	BSNL has upgraded the bandwidth up to 2 Mbps in All ADSL broadband plans
> 
> ...



Well, if you find someone is duping you, you take action against him. But now they are duping whole nation, making fool out *2mbps*, what we are going to do ?

Well... I have an Idea.. 
*www.digit.in/forum/broadband-dth/194996-bsnl-rti-campaign-its-public-ltd-company-we-need-fix.html


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2015)

Shah said:


> You want BSNL to offer 2Mbps for 1GB and 512kbps after that for 1445 plan too??


I WANT MINIMUM SPEED OF BROADBAND FROM BSNL TO BE 2Mbps ALWAYS ...(with) may be increase in speeds to 4Mbps~8Mbps for us the ULD 1445 users ...which they will never ever do. Hence my frustration and anger reflected.





sling-shot said:


> Technically yes


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I WANT MINIMUM SPEED OF BROADBAND FROM BSNL TO BE 2Mbps ALWAYS ...(with) may be increase in speeds to 4Mbps~8Mbps for us the ULD 1445 users ...which they will never ever do. Hence my frustration and anger reflected.



BSNL isn't Beam or ACT


----------



## Shah (Sep 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I WANT MINIMUM SPEED OF BROADBAND FROM BSNL TO BE 2Mbps ALWAYS ...(with) may be increase in speeds to 4Mbps~8Mbps for us the ULD 1445 users ...which they will never ever do. Hence my frustration and anger reflected.



You shall have it on BSNL BB in a decade or so.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> BSNL isn't Beam or ACT



Agreed,but they(BSNL) have the full potential,power and setup to be alike Beam or ACT.
Important criterion is their lack of desire/attitude,which is pure intentional.

- - - Updated - - -



Shah said:


> You shall have it on BSNL BB in a decade or so.



You are fully correct,mate.


----------



## Deadman (Sep 27, 2015)

Are the lines in bsnl inferior compared to local bb providers. In my 1mbps local bb i can watch full hd without buffer.. Whereas in bsnl 2mbps it can barely play 480p..playstore, YouTube works better in local bb.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 27, 2015)

BSNL end-point network uses telephone wires which are prone to rain,moisture,cuts,rusting etc unlike lan/cable used by local isp providers.also any local cable isp network in a city is like a big lan so if anybody downloads some torrent/watch you tube video then everybody else in the network can download/watch later at good speeds because of caching feature which is used by most of the local cable isp.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 28, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> BSNL end-point network uses telephone wires which are prone to rain,moisture,cuts,rusting etc unlike lan/cable used by local isp providers.also any local cable isp network in a city is like a big lan so if anybody downloads some torrent/watch you tube video then everybody else in the network can download/watch later at good speeds because of caching feature which is used by most of the local cable isp.



What about BSNL FTTH .. also what about other Landline player like Bharti Airtel who is also using copper based wires of traditional network but their system is rock solid compared to BSNL.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 28, 2015)

BSNL is govt. Bharti not. Being a govt. company, the officials never care about its maintenance.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 28, 2015)

Two more days left for India to enter in high speed internet age


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Two more days left for India to enter in high speed internet *r*age


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 28, 2015)

I don't think the majority of Indians use the internet like we do. So there won't be any rage


----------



## bikramjitkar (Sep 28, 2015)

after reading threads like this, all that "digital India" bs on Facebook is pissing me off even more!


----------



## dekaron (Sep 28, 2015)

It is also politics, BSNL can never be better than private internate providers who donate for political campaigns


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 28, 2015)

BSNL FTTH will eliminate line issues associated with copper wire phone lines but it will not help in caching/torrent peering.a 1mbps connection from a local cable isp can achieve 10mbps on many youtube videos/torrents because of caching/peering but a 1mbps BSNL FTTH will only give you 1mbps(even if more stable compared to phone line 1mbps plan) irrespective of any site/torrent.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, I guess every initiative by Govt. is only hype.. I tried Railwire form: I get error : 


```
ERROR : in Mail Sending

Failed to connect to ssl://smtp.gmail.com:465 [SMTP: Failed to connect socket: php_network_getaddresses: getaddrinfo failed: Temporary failure in name resolution (code: -1, response: )]
```

Apparently, they are using google SMTP to send mail and have not configured DNS properly on server or its being blocked by firewall.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2015)

why would you even try,that form is meant for business inquiries from,say,local cable isp willing to rent railwire services.outside of railway colonies you will get railwire connection only if some local cable isp has tie-up with them?


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 30, 2015)

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CQJrNZJUwAQfaZY.jpg​


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

^ Make that 1 gbps till 5 MB 

A single speed test will cross the fup.


----------



## Shah (Sep 30, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Make that 1 gbps till 5 MB





BSNL may soon hire you.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Sep 30, 2015)

MTNL is also upgrading speed from tomorrow , all speed to 2 Mbps with FUP of 6 GB ...lol 

it will be over in 1 day ..atleast give 30-50 gb of FUP if u want people to experience some speed


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 30, 2015)

^They will never do that,deliberately.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> MTNL is also upgrading speed from tomorrow , all speed to 2 Mbps with FUP of 6 GB ...lol
> 
> it will be over in 1 day ..atleast give 30-50 gb of FUP *if u want people to experience some speed*


That's never happening with BSNL.


----------



## dissel (Sep 30, 2015)

When this clock will reset ? 12 AM ?


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 30, 2015)

dissel said:


> When this clock will reset ? 12 AM ?



Usually at 1 - 1.30. You may have to restart modem.


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2015)

dissel said:


> When this clock will reset ? 12 AM ?




*i.imgur.com/nG1Nb27.jpg


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 1, 2015)

I have started getting speed of 2 Mbps


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does this mean that all plans will have a minimum speed of 2 Mbps?. I have a unlimited plan of 512 Kbps. No FUP.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 1, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Does this mean that all plans will have a minimum speed of 2 Mbps?. I have a unlimited plan of 512 Kbps. No FUP.



after 6 GB , speed will be revert to 512 kbps if u have that plan


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2015)

said Hasta la vista to BSNL ..now rocking with this 
*www.speedtest.net/result/4707865838.png


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 1, 2015)

speed is now reduced to 1.5 Mbps


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 1, 2015)

No speed increase in mtnl yet. -.-


----------



## Charley (Oct 1, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> speed is now reduced to 1.5 Mbps



I'm getting 1.74 Mbps only


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 1, 2015)

Anybody finished their 1 GB yet?


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 1, 2015)

i am using home plan 545 and i've already downloaded around 1.4 gb of data but its still giving 2 mbps d/l speed-i wonder how long this increased speed is going to last.

- - - Updated - - -



topgear said:


> said Hasta la vista to BSNL ..now rocking with this
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4707865838.png



which plan?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> i am using home plan 545 and i've already downloaded around 1.4 gb of data but its still giving 2 mbps d/l speed-i wonder how long this increased speed is going to last.



I guess till your session expires or 24hrs whichever comes first


----------



## swatkats (Oct 1, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/DhXk3eI.jpg


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 1, 2015)

Some plans for Faridabad haryana by BSNL

*s30.postimg.org/3oocj47t9/12065705_170831999925873_2287506140532608407_n.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 1, 2015)

^ Now this is just crazy. They can't provide true 2 mbps pan India but can give higher FUPs to some circles.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 1, 2015)

swatkats said:


> *i.imgur.com/DhXk3eI.jpg




2Mbps isn't fast lol


----------



## Charley (Oct 1, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Some plans for Faridabad haryana by BSNL
> 
> *s30.postimg.org/3oocj47t9/12065705_170831999925873_2287506140532608407_n.jpg



Wow, those plans are really good VFM

In Bangalore, FUP unchanged, just the speed increase. It sucks....


----------



## swatkats (Oct 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> 2Mbps isn't fast lol


2mbps to 512kbps. Matters!

The above pic is the imagination of BSNL babus.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 2, 2015)

Even the ministers won't know about the FUP. Wrong People from Wrong Qualifications in Wrong Department.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2015)

Even the 2Mbps is not stable.


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4711303100.png


----------



## Shah (Oct 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> *www.speedtest.net/result/4711303100.png



You are on ULD 1445 right?

*www.speedtest.net/result/4711341848.png


----------



## amjath (Oct 2, 2015)

Shah said:


> You are on ULD 1445 right?
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/4711341848.png



No I changed it. Budget problem. Now on ULD845


----------



## Charley (Oct 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> No I changed it. Budget problem. Now on ULD845



I get 1.77Mbps download speed on 845 plan.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 2, 2015)

I am on 512 kbs plan i.e. R.545/- after i downloaded about 3gb of data, suddenly one window came and told me that i have exceeded my fup. if want to download more i can topup. For 20 gb Rs.500/-. i didnt top up. restarted the modem. But the still the speed is around 2mb/ps. What may be my bill next month?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 2, 2015)

If they can give 20 GB for 500 as a booster pack, why don't they give it as a default plan instead?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Even the 2Mbps is not stable.



yep. they should try to provide stable internet at the least!

earlier 512 kbps was way much stable

*www.speedtest.net/result/4711865681.png


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ramakrishnan said:


> I am on 512 kbs plan i.e. R.545/- after i downloaded about 3gb of data, suddenly one window came and told me that i have exceeded my fup. if want to download more i can topup. For 20 gb Rs.500/-. i didnt top up. restarted the modem. But the still the speed is around 2mb/ps. What may be my bill next month?



I too am on home plan 545 and i have downloaded over 7 gb since yesterday but its still giving 2Mbps d/l speed-i dont understand whats really going on,i was under the impression that speeds would revert back to 512 kbps after exceeding the 1 gb limit but no such thing has happened so far-is it because of some glitch at bsnl's end?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 2, 2015)

looks like bsnl has stumbled somewhere. After all it is a Govt Company.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2015)

Ramakrishnan said:


> I am on 512 kbs plan i.e. R.545/- after i downloaded about 3gb of data, suddenly one window came and told me that i have exceeded my fup. if want to download more i can topup. For 20 gb Rs.500/-. i didnt top up. restarted the modem. But the still the speed is around 2mb/ps. What may be my bill next month?


Are you on ULD545?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Are you on ULD545?


yes I  am


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2015)

Ramakrishnan said:


> yes I  am


Am on the same plan and it's unlimited. Why did you get the window asking to topup for extra bandwidth? Are you sure it's from BSNL and not from some ads?


----------



## Shah (Oct 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Am on the same plan and it's unlimited. Why did you get the window asking to topup for extra bandwidth? Are you sure it's from BSNL and not from some ads?



From yesterday even the 545 plan has become ULD with FUP. For the first 1GB 2Mbps, 512kbps after that.

- - - Updated - - -

*bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2015)

Shah said:


> From yesterday even the 545 plan has become ULD with FUP. For the first 1GB 2Mbps, 512kbps after that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *bsnl.in/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/services/broadband/BB_plans_less_speed.html


Even before, it was ULD. 512kbps flat.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 2, 2015)

Of couse I am sure it came from BSNL. Just to be curious i saw the price for top ups. 
for 20 gb Rs.500/- I forgot to take screen shots of the same.


----------



## Shah (Oct 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> Even before, it was ULD. 512kbps flat.



In BSNL terms, UL is "_Unlimited_" and ULD is "_Unlimited with Differential Speed_"

- - - Updated - - -



Ramakrishnan said:


> Of couse I am sure it came from BSNL. Just to be curious i saw the price for top ups.
> for 20 gb Rs.500/- I forgot to take screen shots of the same.



The price for 20GB has been ₹500 always. AFAIK, after you reach FUP, you can topup anytime


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> I too am on home plan 545 and i have downloaded over 7 gb since yesterday but its still giving 2Mbps d/l speed-i dont understand whats really going on,i was under the impression that speeds would revert back to 512 kbps after exceeding the 1 gb limit but no such thing has happened so far-is it because of some glitch at bsnl's end?



did you restart / shutdown your modem in between ? See what happens after you reboot your router. One more thing is be very careful about BSNL. They changed plan last year without any intimation and later charged all downloaded units. So keep an eye on the portal for usage and pending amount / chargeable units. They introduce this to sell their top up plans like 20GB for 500 bucks more. So be very cautious.


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2015)

Finally getting the 2Mbps. 

*i.imgur.com/cNXfNf4.png


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 2, 2015)

^^No i haven't shutdown my modem since yesterday-its been operating continuously for the last 30 hrs or so without any breaks in between-actually the thought of restarting my modem did cross my mind but i haven't done so as i'm afraid it might revert my d/l speed back to the miserably slow 512 kbps-i was actually thinking of keeping it running like this for as long as possible and seeing how things turn out.But do you think it might be a ploy being used by bsnl to charge more money from their customers than the usual amount?The increased speed is obviously resulting from a technical problem or glitch at their end and they shouldn't penalize their customers for that-its not their fault afterall.

I just checked their updated tariff page but there they haven't mentioned anything about chargeable units or pending amount for uld 545-they have only stated that speed will reduce to 512 kbps when 1 gb limit is exceeded:

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/BB/BB_LandlineBroadband_TariffPostpaidPlans.shtml

Also unlike what some other users have reported here,i didn't receive any popup messages asking me to top up my account for Rs 500 although my 1 gb quota was over a long time ago.Do you think it might be risky to go on like this and i should restart my modem just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 2, 2015)

I  have restarted my modem many times. Even power in our area went off due to thunderstorms. But even now it is going on with 2mb/ps speed. I am careful now. I have already seen the selfcare portal. There it is showing my old plan and no chargeable units. But I will wait four five days to see. I dont want to pay huge amt to BSNL.

- - - Updated - - -

i think you should better restart your modem


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2015)

So, this is why BSNL brought up the 2Mbps speed act for all BSNL users!
F*** you BSNL!!

1. After 1GB FUP, user will get this screen. They can either continue to use 2Mbps via the topups (Option 1) or frown in 512kbps as usual (Option 2).

*i.imgur.com/2b94vB1.png

2. So if you've decided to go with Option 1, unless you're a fool. 

*i.imgur.com/wOi3nXu.png

3. So, if you're wise enough to aware of this scam and went with Option 2 - It will ask you to restart your modem and voila, back with 512kbps*it!

*i.imgur.com/Y4FeK0G.png

Remaining FUP on your plan can be checked with this link - *172.30.67.47/bsnlfup/usage.php


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 2, 2015)

^ i tried viewing my fup from the above link but got this message:

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


i wonder wth is that supposed to mean!


----------



## Flash (Oct 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^ i tried viewing my fup from the above link but got this message:
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> ...



*i.imgur.com/DIE9Foq.png


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^ i tried viewing my fup from the above link but got this message:
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> ...



same here too


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 2, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> same here too



same here too

I have restarted my modem and chose to remain with 512kbs but still my speed is 2mb/ps. I dont trust BSNL. They are upto some tricks.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ramakrishnan said:


> same here too
> 
> I have restarted my modem and chose to remain with 512kbs but still my speed is 2mb/ps. I dont trust BSNL. They are upto some tricks.



you are on a ULD plan. there is nothing going to happen at all!
Utilize max you can until it vanishes


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 2, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> you are on a ULD plan. there is nothing going to happen at all!
> Utilize max you can until it vanishes



i hope so too-it would be really unfair if they start charging their customers for the existence of increased speed even when the fup has been exceeded-why should the customers pay for something for which they are not responsible??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 2, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> i hope so too-it would be really unfair if they start charging their customers for the existence of increased speed even when the fup has been exceeded-why should the customers pay for something for which they are not responsible??



no need to worry for such things. that is not going to happen at all. Unlimited plans should/will be safe as the amount of data downloaded/uploaded wont be taken into consideration.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 2, 2015)

*the link for FUP top up is different for different circles so you have to save the link of the popup in your pc to be able to use it later,others links from different circle/region will not work.*


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2015)

^^ yep.
i tried *172.30.35.40/bsnlfup/usage.php  and it shows 'No Volume Metered Services Selected '


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 3, 2015)

Same for me. Also, no change in speed. It's still 512kbps


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^^No i haven't shutdown my modem since yesterday-its been operating continuously for the last 30 hrs or so without any breaks in between-actually the thought of restarting my modem did cross my mind but i haven't done so as i'm afraid it might revert my d/l speed back to the miserably slow 512 kbps-i was actually thinking of keeping it running like this for as long as possible and seeing how things turn out.But do you think it might be a ploy being used by bsnl to charge more money from their customers than the usual amount?The increased speed is obviously resulting from a technical problem or glitch at their end and they shouldn't penalize their customers for that-its not their fault afterall.
> 
> I just checked their updated tariff page but there they haven't mentioned anything about chargeable units or pending amount for uld 545-they have only stated that speed will reduce to 512 kbps when 1 gb limit is exceeded:
> 
> ...



Check selfcare portal. Anyway, this trick rather glitch works for some ie when you are getting high speed don't restart / power off your modem - the speed you are getting won't change



Ramakrishnan said:


> I  have restarted my modem many times. Even power in our area went off due to thunderstorms. But even now it is going on with 2mb/ps speed. I am careful now. I have already seen the selfcare portal. There it is showing my old plan and no chargeable units. But I will wait four five days to see. I dont want to pay huge amt to BSNL.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i think you should better restart your modem





Ramakrishnan said:


> same here too
> 
> I have restarted my modem and chose to remain with 512kbs but still my speed is 2mb/ps. I dont trust BSNL. They are upto some tricks.



Now this is new  I remember lasttime when BSNL changed my plan from Home Combo 500 to Home CNT 500 or something like that without any intimation. on July of last year chargeable unit for night time [ 2 - 8 ] showed 0. But when I check back on 9th July I saw pending amount of 6.4k+. I was really shocked. BSNL did this to many which all fixed after 2 months. But from July - Sept. BSNL gave enough headache and no they don't refund your  money. It will be with them and you will get discount on your subsequent bills.



quicky008 said:


> ^ i tried viewing my fup from the above link but got this message:
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> i wonder wth is that supposed to mean!



My guess is your circle have not yet configured properly for this change but sooner or later they will for sure and they can back count the data you consumed. I'm not freaking you out it's just that I don't have too smooth exp. with BSNL from last year. Just be cautious and take screenshot of your selfcare portal unbilled usage details everyday.



jackal_79 said:


> Same for me. Also, no change in speed. It's still 512kbps



Lodge a complain to BSNL CC.

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> ^^No i haven't shutdown my modem since yesterday-its been operating continuously for the last 30 hrs or so without any breaks in between-actually the thought of restarting my modem did cross my mind but i haven't done so as i'm afraid it might revert my d/l speed back to the miserably slow 512 kbps-i was actually thinking of keeping it running like this for as long as possible and seeing how things turn out.But do you think it might be a ploy being used by bsnl to charge more money from their customers than the usual amount?The increased speed is obviously resulting from a technical problem or glitch at their end and they shouldn't penalize their customers for that-its not their fault afterall.
> 
> I just checked their updated tariff page but there they haven't mentioned anything about chargeable units or pending amount for uld 545-they have only stated that speed will reduce to 512 kbps when 1 gb limit is exceeded:
> 
> ...



Check selfcare portal. Anyway, this trick rather glitch works for some ie when you are getting high speed don't restart / power off your modem - the speed you are getting won't change



Ramakrishnan said:


> I  have restarted my modem many times. Even power in our area went off due to thunderstorms. But even now it is going on with 2mb/ps speed. I am careful now. I have already seen the selfcare portal. There it is showing my old plan and no chargeable units. But I will wait four five days to see. I dont want to pay huge amt to BSNL.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i think you should better restart your modem





Ramakrishnan said:


> same here too
> 
> I have restarted my modem and chose to remain with 512kbs but still my speed is 2mb/ps. I dont trust BSNL. They are upto some tricks.



Now this is new  I remember lasttime when BSNL changed my plan from Home Combo 500 to Home CNT 500 or something like that without any intimation. on July of last year chargeable unit for night time [ 2 - 8 ] showed 0. But when I check back on 9th July I saw pending amount of 6.4k+. I was really shocked. BSNL did this to many which all fixed after 2 months. But from July - Sept. BSNL gave enough headache and no they don't refund your  money. It will be with them and you will get discount on your subsequent bills.



quicky008 said:


> ^ i tried viewing my fup from the above link but got this message:
> 
> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
> 
> i wonder wth is that supposed to mean!



My guess is your circle have not yet configured properly for this change but sooner or later they will for sure and they can back count the data you consumed. I'm not freaking you out it's just that I don't have too smooth exp. with BSNL from last year. Just be cautious and take screenshot of your selfcare portal unbilled usage details everyday.



jackal_79 said:


> Same for me. Also, no change in speed. It's still 512kbps



Lodge a complain to BSNL CC.


----------



## rickenjus (Oct 3, 2015)

Same here for me,  I am still getting 2mbps, although earlier I was happy to for that, but now after reading these posts, I am afraid, I might end up getting heavy bill...


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2015)

for my ULD845, 6GB is cap and used more than that yesterday, but damn had to turn off modem because of rain


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> Check selfcare portal. Anyway, this trick rather glitch works for some ie when you are getting high speed don't restart / power off your modem - the speed you are getting won't change



i restarted my modem several times now. BSNL even came with a page to do a top up or decline it to browse with a lower speed. i did not touch top up button, instead declined. it was throwing an error(code:1003) several times and after restarting the modem 3 times,i finally could decline the pesky offer from bull sh!@ . before declining i tried other sites. facebook and gmail was accessible but many other sites weren't as it redirect to a bsnl page to either do a top up or decline.
even now I am getting more than 512kbps but highly unstable internet! earlier 512kbpls flat plan was super smooth and stable.




> My guess is your circle have not yet configured properly for this change but sooner or later they will for sure and they can back count the data you consumed. I'm not freaking you out it's just that I don't have too smooth exp. with BSNL from last year. Just be cautious and take screenshot of your selfcare portal unbilled usage details everyday.


it is different for different circle/locality. mine is *172.30.3.134:8080/ssssportal.war/fupTopUpHome.jsp

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> for my ULD845, 6GB is cap and used more than that yesterday, but damn had to turn off modem because of rain



your speed isnt decreased, right?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 3, 2015)

Today I saw the selfcare portal and they have updated yesterdays downloads which have gone to 38 gb from 30 gb. Yesterday I downloaded 8 gb. My chargeable units are 0. Last time when they changed plans, my chargeable units were showing some amount. I dont think this time they will charge. If they dont configure it properly, they have to be blamed themselves. Now also the speed is 2 mb/ps


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

I am still getting same speed. Good times even after post FUP...haha. I hope no body gets the air of it and it continues like this. This is how broadband should be for Rs 1077.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> your speed isnt decreased, right?



decreased  512 now


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2015)

[MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] - enjoy the increased speed then but don'rt forget to take screenshots of selfcare portal usage page regularly just to play things safe.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> Good times



Let us hope Good Times does not becaome bad times when we get the bill


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

Ramakrishnan said:


> Let us hope Good Times does not becaome bad times when we get the bill


 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]
I am on unlimited connection. Why would they charge me extra


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]
> I am on unlimited connection. Why would they charge me extra



That is true. Even I am on Unlimited and and even on the selfcare portal they are showing my download limit as "unlimited". No FUP. But in their site the FUP is 1 Gb. What about that?. Totally confused. Their speed throttling mechanism is not working it seems.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

Ramakrishnan said:


> That is true. Even I am on Unlimited and and even on the selfcare portal they are showing my download limit as "unlimited". No FUP. But in their site the FUP is 1 Gb. What about that?. Totally confused. *Their speed throttling mechanism is not working it seems*.



ssshhh. For once, their incompetence is a boon to us.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2015)

BSNL has started selling speed packs like failtel ... now say your limit is 1GB @ 2mbps and 512 kbps after that .. now what is bsnl counts all the data downloaded after 1Gb as countable under speed packs like say the next 40GB you've downloaded can be counted as 20GB slab each for which they can charge you with 1000 bucks. Otherwise there's nothing to worry but BSNL became notorous by changing BB plans without any intimation and later charged huge amounts which took almost 2 months to fix.

My exp. of last year was - Home combo 500 plan - everything was fine on portal upto 4Th July but suddenly on 9th July I was just shocked to see every units I've downloaded from 2 - 8 am has been charged starting from 1st July. So with BSNL you never know what is going to happen so it's safe to play safe.


----------



## Shah (Oct 3, 2015)

[MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=11851]Ramakrishnan[/MENTION] Have you configured your modem to use Google DNS or Open DNS? Because, I have heard that if you use Google DNS, BSNL BB Speeds don't change even after FUP.


----------



## Faun (Oct 3, 2015)

Shah said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] &  [MENTION=11851]Ramakrishnan[/MENTION] Have you configured your modem to use Google DNS or Open DNS? Because, I have heard that if you use Google DNS, BSNL BB Speeds don't change even after FUP.



Google DNS. But how does that work. I never got this speed post fup before. My plan is already 2mbps for 8GB and 512 after that for years.


----------



## Shah (Oct 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> Google DNS. But how does that work. I never got this speed post fup before. My plan is already 2mbps for 8GB and 512 after that for years.



I don't know how far it is true or is it working. But, I have just heard it from friends. It never worked for me though.

- - - Updated - - -

*telecomtalk.info/bsnl-new-broadband-plans-24mbps/143896/

Why can't BSNL provide such plans pan India?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2015)

of course it will never work,speeds are set at your local bsnl exchange which in turn are controlled by their HQ software in Bangalore.best you can hope for is someone mistakenly set a 2mbps limit on a 512kbps connection or forgot to set the correct fup speed on an ULD connection.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2015)

Getting 2Mbps then and there, thought it was over yesterday itself. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/4714824916.png


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 3, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> Some plans for Faridabad haryana by BSNL
> 
> *s30.postimg.org/3oocj47t9/12065705_170831999925873_2287506140532608407_n.jpg



 BSNL provide othe circle 10GB FUP limit


----------



## quicky008 (Oct 3, 2015)

Faun said:


> ssshhh. For once, their incompetence is a boon to us.


exactly-once they learn about this fup debacle they will rectify their settings and speeds would go back to 512 kbps again,lets keep this thing under wraps for as long as possible.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 3, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> of course it will never work,speeds are set at your local bsnl exchange which in turn are controlled by their HQ software in Bangalore.best you can hope for is someone mistakenly set a 2mbps limit on a 512kbps connection or forgot to set the correct fup speed on an ULD connection.



true enough for BSANAL, but for other ISPs that use DOCSIS modems, their speed configuation is on the modem itself, registered via the userID of the customer, it is possible to change the firmware of said modem to some different "uncapped" firmware (there are many, ex haxorware, forceware, puma firmware) and get unlimited data as well as uncapped speeds (total speed of the node) ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 3, 2015)

uncapping "cable modem" is not of much use in India(where you will stand out from the crowd like anything by doing this) & where it is useful,e.g.USA,very few dare to do it because of legal threats which may include police knocking on your door.


----------



## Flash (Oct 3, 2015)

In my case, the torrent stays @ 512kbps, but the direct downloads via browser/IDM speeds @ 2Mbps


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> decreased  512 now



mine isn't, yet!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 3, 2015)

My speed has reduced considerably and sometimes speed is 0kbps (SIMPLY 0 value),despite modem lights are all lit up correctly,without any disconnection.
Plan BSNL BBG ULD 1445
Simply put downloading is taking ages and web pages/sites are opening very slowly or refusing to open showing network disconnect error(sometimes)????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2015)

topgear said:


> [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION]  [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] - enjoy the increased speed then but don'rt forget to take screenshots of selfcare portal usage page regularly just to play things safe.



hehe. it is been quite a while I checked my selfcare portal and I dont remember the credentials now . tried to reset,but it is throwing some message like it is modified already or something like that.

- - - Updated - - -



kg11sgbg said:


> My speed has reduced considerably and sometimes speed is 0kbps (SIMPLY 0 value),despite modem lights are all lit up correctly,without any disconnection.
> Plan BSNL BBG ULD 1445
> Simply put downloading is taking ages and web pages/sites are opening very slowly or refusing to open showing network disconnect error(sometimes)????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bsnl cant handle too much(or may be not that much!) of users ,all utilizing 2mbps speed. my earlier 512 kbps flat was way stable! this one just doesn't hold on.

- - - Updated - - -



Shah said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=11851]Ramakrishnan[/MENTION] Have you configured your modem to use Google DNS or Open DNS? Because, I have heard that if you use Google DNS, BSNL BB Speeds don't change even after FUP.



i am using google dns too.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 3, 2015)

I dont use any dns. i have configured my modem which is cisco linksys for wifi. I use wifi and i have got many electronic devices all of them use wifi, including kindle, and my daughter also uses. Today also speed is 2mp/ps. my selfcare portal is showing o chargeable units. I am not worried. at the most they will charge, which i think they will not because of legal issues, rs.500 per 20 gb. Let  us see what happens. I cannot close down my internet. I need it as depend upon it  for many things.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 3, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> My speed has reduced considerably and sometimes speed is 0kbps (SIMPLY 0 value),despite modem lights are all lit up correctly,without any disconnection.
> Plan BSNL BBG ULD 1445
> Simply put downloading is taking ages and web pages/sites are opening very slowly or refusing to open showing network disconnect error(sometimes)????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



They are using our bandwidth to provide 2 Mbps to 512Kbps users


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 3, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> They are using our bandwidth to provide 2 Mbps to 512Kbps users



Absolutely!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

I can open Speedtest.net,but 100% loading display is present for more than 10 mins.
Unable to run Speedtest!!!
Download speed in "Synaptic Package Manager" for downloading *6.2MB files/apps/tools* under Linux Mint 17.2 is 6251 B/s

Disgusting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Oct 4, 2015)

*www.speedtest.net/result/4716649529.png

BSNL home combo 675 Unlimited plan


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 4, 2015)

my speed has reverted to normal i.e. 512 kbs.

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 4, 2015)

Till today morning it was 2mbps unstable. Speed back to normal after morning.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Oct 4, 2015)

yesterday Night speed was back to 1 mbps , downloaded 10 gb with 2 mbps speed ... using MTNL broadband delhi


----------



## Flash (Oct 4, 2015)

*www.v-speed.eu/share/4078830/1

512 kbps


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 5, 2015)

[MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION],you should either change your isp or username.


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION],you should either change your isp or username.



 
 [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION] I guess you have ACT feasibility in the place you live [Chennai]


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Flash,you should either change your isp or username.





amjath said:


> @Flash I guess you have ACT feasibility in the place you live [Chennai]



. I will be moving to Railwire, by next month. (1Mbps till 20GB, 512kbps thereafter for 549/-).

Btw, Wth is this?



> Bharat sanchar nigam Ltd. the largest PSU operator who is celebrating foundation week currently, has launched new standalone broadband plans in *Faridabad* service area of Haryana circle on a trial basis.These plans are being offered at lowest charges with *highest FUP (Fair Usage Policy) limit upto 50GB*, which were *never* offered in the broadband market.
> 
> 
> SNL Faridabad New Launched Unlimited Internet Broadband Tariff PlansParticularsBBG ULD 599 CS76BBG ULD 799 CS77BBG Speed ULD 991 CS78BBG Super Speed ULD 1499 VDSL CS79BBG Super Speed ULD 2499 VDSL CS80Bandwidth (Download Speed)having FUP Limit2 Mbps upto 10GB4 Mbpsupto 20GB8 Mbpsupto 50GB16 Mbpsupto 50GB24 Mbpsupto 50GBInternet Speed after FUP512Kbps1MbpsApplicabilityAll Home and Business Users of Faridabad SSA onlyMonthly Charges (Rs)599799991149924991 year subscription charges in Rs.65898789109011648927489Free E-mail IDs/Space (Per ID)1/1GBStatic IP Address Chargesfor One IP Per Year (On Request)Not ApplicableRs.2000Rs.1800
> ...



BSNL announces new broadband plans offering 16Mbps upto 50GB at Rs. 1499 with post FUP speed of 1Mbps


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> . I will be moving to Railwire, by next month. (1Mbps till 20GB, 512kbps thereafter for 549/-).



from chennai right?
How is the service


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> . I will be moving to Railwire, by next month. (1Mbps till 20GB, 512kbps thereafter for 549/-).
> 
> Btw, Wth is this?
> 
> ...



Another injustice to pan India BSNL customers. 

TRAI should intervene with BSNL's way different plans in different circles.
Or break it down into 
FSNL (Faridabad Sanchar Nigam Limited)
APSNL (Andhra Pradesh Sanchar Nigam Limited)
RoISNL (Rest of India Sanchar Nigam Limited)


----------



## Flash (Oct 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> from chennai right?
> How is the service


Ya. It's available in majority of states. My friends are using it and content with it. It is handled via local cable guys. 
In BSNL, am paying flat 512kbps for 545/-. Whereas for the same price, i get will 1Mbps till 20GB, 512kbps thereafter in Railwire.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Another injustice to pan India BSNL customers.
> 
> TRAI should intervene with BSNL's way different plans in difference circles.
> Or break it down into
> ...


This will surely reflect in the upcoming months, as most of the customers will shift to other ISPs.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Another injustice to pan India BSNL customers.
> 
> TRAI should intervene with BSNL's way different plans in difference circles.
> Or break it down into
> ...


TRAI won't do **** unless you throw money at them.


----------



## amjath (Oct 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Ya. It's available in majority of states. My friends are using it and content with it. It is handled via local cable guys.
> In BSNL, am paying flat 512kbps for 545/-. Whereas for the same price, i get will 1Mbps till 20GB, 512kbps thereafter in Railwire.


 let me call railwire then
update: no feasibility


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Ya. It's available in majority of states. My friends are using it and content with it. It is handled via local cable guys.
> In BSNL, am paying flat 512kbps for 545/-. Whereas for the same price, i get will 1Mbps till 20GB, 512kbps thereafter in Railwire.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


That 512 Kbps is not giving up here too.


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 5, 2015)

Flash said:


> Ya. It's available in majority of states. My friends are using it and content with it. It is handled via local cable guys.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



At least you guys have an alternate ISP like ACT or Others. 
We living in rural areas are stuck with this crap bsnl


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2015)

Ultimately,Friends, seems my satisfaction level has increased a bit from BSNL for keeping its commitments at least :--->

*www.speedtest.net/result/4722372698.png


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2015)

^^ Pre FUP or Post FUP ? You are getting this speed instead of 1mbps unlimited ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2015)

topgear said:


> ^^ Pre FUP or Post FUP ? You are getting this speed instead of 1mbps unlimited ?



Pre FUP...


----------



## jkultimate (Oct 6, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Pre FUP...


----------



## Deadman (Oct 6, 2015)

I remember 8-10 years back there were sify cafes which provided at least 256kbps speed fastest in town. Things haven't changed much now except every one has their own connection and sify's have disappeared.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Pre FUP...


ULD1445 plan?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 6, 2015)

Flash said:


> ULD1445 plan?



Yep...


----------



## wmtechie (Oct 18, 2015)

BSNL is horrible company. Especially at my location. Customer support is extinct nobody hear your problem.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2015)

wmtechie said:


> BSNL is horrible company. Especially at my location. Customer support is extinct nobody hear your problem.



Send postalmail to seniors and see them running around you.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 18, 2015)

Ricky said:


> Send postalmail to seniors and see them running around you.


Lol, nice one


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2015)

Yay!! BSNL day!!!

Downloads on the 1st day:
*smileys.newbeginningsnetwork.com/piwigo/galleries/PERFORMANCE_ENTERTAIN/dancing/dance-party-dj-smiley-emoticon.gif

Downloads from 2nd day onwards:
*img.xooimage.com/files4/c/e/b/z-70--1a9bdec.gif


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 1, 2015)

Is anyone getting high speed even after FUP


----------



## Flash (Nov 1, 2015)

rickenjus said:


> Is anyone getting high speed even after FUP


restart the modem.


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> restart the modem.



I am asking whether you guys are getting 2 mbps post FUP ? I am yet to exhaust my high speed data.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 1, 2015)

rickenjus said:


> I am asking whether you guys are getting 2 mbps post FUP ? I am yet to exhaust my high speed data.



Not me..


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2015)

Yesterday [Sunday] I called BSNL customer care at 8.00PM on 1500 since ADSL light was not blinking, to my surprise there was a guy answered my phone call


----------



## sygeek (Nov 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yesterday [Sunday] I called BSNL customer care at 8.00PM on 1500 since ADSL light was not blinking, to my surprise there was a guy answered my phone call


Did you accidentally reach an alternate universe? I've never have a human respond whenever I call that number.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Yesterday [Sunday] I called BSNL customer care at 8.00PM on 1500 since ADSL light was not blinking, to my surprise there was a guy answered my phone call



He will come in the hopes of getting some tip for Diwali


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Did you accidentally reach an alternate universe? I've never have a human respond whenever I call that number.





chimera201 said:


> He will come in the hopes of getting some tip for Diwali





Another situation happened like this.

On Oct 1st my internet goes down and raise a complaint using automated line. I want it get fixed on 3rd Oct due to work from home [office work]. I received a call on 2nd Oct [that's right Gandhi Jayanthi] on my landline asking me whether my internet is working now. I asked the guy why they are working on Govt holidays, he said they are working since 1st Oct full night to fix the issue.

Usually my tickets will get resolved in 24-36 hours.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Another situation happened like this.
> 
> On Oct 1st my internet goes down and raise a complaint using automated line. I want it get fixed on 3rd Oct due to work from home [office work]. I received a call on 2nd Oct [that's right Gandhi Jayanthi] on my landline asking me whether my internet is working now. I asked the guy why they are working on Govt holidays, he said they are working since 1st Oct full night to fix the issue.
> 
> Usually my tickets will get resolved in 24-36 hours.


They work on it when there is something major and a bulk of customers are affected.. but if its only about you then you see real BSNL customer service.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2015)

Ricky said:


> They work on it when there is something major and a bulk of customers are affected.. but if its only about you then you see real BSNL customer service.



Actually the shocker is, my neighbor's landline was working not mine before the issue


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Nov 7, 2015)

Update:

my last month bill is normal only. I was worried whether they would charge me for the extra downloads when the speed was 2mp/s.
I am on 545 unlimited. What a relief


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 26, 2015)

Anyone noticed bump in bsnl broadband speed today. I am on 645 plan and getting 2mbps. 

I think they have started giving 2mbps without fup now. jk.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 26, 2015)

rickenjus said:


> Anyone noticed bump in bsnl broadband speed today. I am on 645 plan and getting 2mbps.
> 
> I think they have started giving 2mbps without fup now. jk.


No.....


----------



## Ricky (Nov 26, 2015)

rickenjus said:


> Anyone noticed bump in bsnl broadband speed today. I am on 645 plan and getting 2mbps.
> 
> I think they have started giving 2mbps without fup now. jk.




Nope +1


----------



## Flash (Nov 26, 2015)

rickenjus said:


> Anyone noticed bump in bsnl broadband speed today. I am on 645 plan and getting 2mbps.
> 
> I think they have started giving 2mbps without fup now. jk.


Keep dreaming. Your dream might come true on the first of every month.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> Keep dreaming. Your dream might come true on the first of every month.



Thumbs Up answer,bro!


----------



## rickenjus (Nov 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> Keep dreaming. Your dream might come true on the first of every month.





No surprise, speed is back to normal. BSNL likes to tease


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2015)

S. No. Particulars BBG Combo ULD 990 ASoM1Bandwidth (Download Speed)*Up to 2 Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond*2ApplicabilityAll Users3Monthly Charges (Rs)*990*7Download/Upload Limit (MB/ GB) per monthUnlimited

BSNL launches unlimited broadband combo plan BBG ULD 990 Pan India

*www.sherv.net/cm/emo/rude/1/smiley-middle-finger.gif


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2015)

I received 2mbps full November month, uld850


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> S. No. Particulars BBG Combo ULD 990 ASoM1Bandwidth (Download Speed)*Up to 2 Mbps till 8 GB, 512 Kbps beyond*2ApplicabilityAll Users3Monthly Charges (Rs)*990*7Download/Upload Limit (MB/ GB) per monthUnlimited
> 
> BSNL launches unlimited broadband combo plan BBG ULD 990 Pan India
> 
> *www.sherv.net/cm/emo/rude/1/smiley-middle-finger.gif



The 512kbps is just crap!!!
Even if BSNL keeps its normal(minimum) speed at 1Mbps,still it is better.
As on the BBG Home Combo ULD1445 plan,under which I am currently subscribed.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> I received 2mbps full November month, uld850


Lucky.


----------



## Flash (Dec 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> I received 2mbps full November month, uld850


Haven't you experienced any disconnections? 
As per some comments which i read, BSNL checks for 2Mbps for 1GB limit everytime the modem/router restarts. So, if it didn't restart, you can go for 2Mbps speed.


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2015)

Flash said:


> Haven't you experienced any disconnections?
> As per some comments which i read, BSNL checks for 2Mbps for 1GB limit everytime the modem/router restarts. So, if it didn't restart, you can go for 2Mbps speed.


I restarted and switched off the modem multiple times, but still 2mbps. Have to check this month on the same and will revert back


----------



## swatkats (Dec 2, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> ACT has not even 10% of BSNL customer base.
> 
> India's telecom subscriber base reaches 96.42 crore in November - timesofindia-economictimes
> 
> ...





chimera201 said:


> He claimed that ACT contributes by 30% - that's pretty much correct. Also note that Steam detects ACT and Beam Cable as different networks.
> 
> BSNL does have the highest subscriber count. But the question is does it generate the highest network traffic in India?





swatkats said:


> The whole point of my average speed argument is related to only & only Retail Wired segment.
> 
> You guys are taking Steam data for reference.. which is completely inaccurate.
> 
> ...




*i.imgur.com/9v0QIxX.jpg

*i.imgur.com/vEKA0p1.jpg

*www.trai.gov.in/WriteReadData/WhatsNew/Documents/Performance_Indicator_Report_Jun_2015.pdf


- ISP's keep 20% free International bandwidth even during peak hours. 
- Worth noticing : Airtel International bandwidth during peak hours in AP.

Demand for international bandwidth is clearly growing.. 1.55Tbps to ~1.7Tbps in 3 months, This figure was around 1Tbps in 2009.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 2, 2015)

MTNL has increased FUP on 999 combo from 6 gb to 25 GB ...MTNL delhi


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 3, 2015)

BSNL will never increase speed nor FUP.
They are very adamant about that.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 4, 2015)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:


> MTNL has increased FUP on 999 combo from 6 gb to 25 GB ...MTNL delhi


Why you are talking about MTNL here and making BSNL users envious of you


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 5, 2015)

Hey guys!
BSNL Bangalore user here!
I have the "BBG Combo ULD 945" plan with an FUP of 8GB at 2mbps.

During this big news of the speed being minimum of 2mbps, i actually did get a 2mbps speed even after 8 GB, that is until today.
checking my downloads, I surpassed over 20GB in 3 days alone (am not a big down-loader ), And now its down to the pathetic 50KBps (download).
Well, I had Fun for a while and kinda thought BSNL got their act together, but looks like I was wrong.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 9, 2015)

amruth kiran said:


> Hey guys!
> BSNL Bangalore user here!
> I have the "BBG Combo ULD 945" plan with an FUP of 8GB at 2mbps.
> 
> ...



You get 2mbps speed every start of month unless you have not disconnected.. as on every new connection bsnl system checks data usage and assign port speed.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 9, 2015)

Ricky said:


> You get 2mbps speed every start of month unless you have not disconnected.. as on every new connection bsnl system checks data usage and assign port speed.


So basically if I keep the router switched on all the time.. I'll always have the 2mbps speed?


----------



## baccilus (Dec 9, 2015)

amruth kiran said:


> So basically if I keep the router switched on all the time.. I'll always have the 2mbps speed?


No, you will simply be redirected to BSNL's page where you will get an option to either purchase more high speed Internet or use slow speed. You will then be needed to reconnect in order to use the Internet.


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 9, 2015)

baccilus said:


> No, you will simply be redirected to BSNL's page where will get an option to either purchase more high speed Internet or use slow speed. You will then be needed to reconnect in order to use the Internet.


Yeah I am aware of that.. Kinda depressing when I come across that page.. 
Guess I'll be changing to Hathaway or ACT, although I have my doubts about them too.


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 9, 2015)

amruth kiran said:


> Yeah I am aware of that.. Kinda depressing when I come across that page..
> Guess I'll be changing to Hathaway or ACT, although I have my doubts about them too.



Wow you have doubts about Hathway and ACT compared to BSNL.


----------



## RohanM (Dec 9, 2015)

My observation since last 3 months that I am getting full 2 mbps on 25th of every month till 30 or 31st. My 8 Gb cap obviously gets over in first week itself.  So I am downloding at full speed after 25th again and then on 1st date the the speed will reset and again 8 gb cap.


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2015)

amruth kiran said:


> So basically if I keep the router switched on all the time.. I'll always have the 2mbps speed?


Yes..

- - - Updated - - -



baccilus said:


> No, you will simply be redirected to BSNL's page where will get an option to either purchase more high speed Internet or use slow speed. You will then be needed to reconnect in order to use the Internet.


Not everywhere..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2015)

No,even if one keeps modem on 24*7 bsnl network will disconnect & reconnect every home connection once in,say,2-3 days.otherwise every home user will get static ip.there is a reason isp charges extra for static ip.also everywhere bsnl has this topup plan option to buy extra bandwidth at pre-fup speed,if one is not getting it then most likely problem is with user's setup(some dns/browser/addon/security software etc).


----------



## amruth kiran (Dec 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> No,even if one keeps modem on 24*7 bsnl network will disconnect & reconnect every home connection once in,say,2-3 days.otherwise every home user will get static ip.there is a reason isp charges extra for static ip.also everywhere bsnl has this topup plan option to buy extra bandwidth at pre-fup speed,if one is not getting it then most likely problem is with user's setup(some dns/browser/addon/security software etc).


I tried doing the topup and the charges seems decent. The maximum charge of 500 rupees for 20GB of data at pre-FUP speed, but I don't have a BSNL ID, required to login.
It's not the user name and password of the router(Server ID).  I couldn't find a way to even create a new one. They supposedly it when you apply for a connection.

Anyone who has successfully tried the topup?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2015)

One needs to create a login ID at bsnl selfcare portal site for their region(east,west,north,south) using the customer no. printed in the bill,this is the only bsnl id that needs to be created.the other bsnl id is the connection id with username & password cretaed by bsnl & seems to be the one used to do the topup.this connection id is saved in modem(if net connection is established by simply turning on bsnl modem).note this is not the same id as modem id used to login & open the modem settings page.


----------



## Genius-jatt (Dec 12, 2015)

Please any one help me How to get "The maximum charge of 500 rupees for 20GB of data" as said in post no.343 or any of the best 3G data pack for month thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2015)

From whatever i know,there will be a popup once a month after crossing FUP,one needs to bookmark the link of this popup for future use.also some security software/popup blocker/addon may interfere with this.after clicking accept button in popup the next screen will have 4 options with Rs.500 for 20gb being the costliest one.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 12, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> From whatever i know,there will be a popup once a month after crossing FUP,one needs to bookmark the link of this popup for future use.also some security software/popup blocker/addon may interfere with this.after clicking accept button in popup the next screen will have 4 options with Rs.500 for 20gb being the costliest one.


Wait a sec. I will post that link. This is the link that I got last month. I am still within the FUP and this link isn't working right now.

*172.30.35.20/bsnlfup/top_up.php?service=HS-I-H-2MB-8G-512K-M&timeMetered=false


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 12, 2015)

the link indicates plan as 2mbps till 8gb & then 512kbps,i guess this will work once 8gb is crossed.btw these popup links are specific to each region & won't work outside that region.


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2015)

> *Check BSNL Dataone Broadband Plan Usage under FUP Limit*
> *Alternative Link 1*
> *Alternative Link 2*
> *Alternative Link 3* (Kolkata and Assam)
> ...




*www.askvg.com/bsnl-dataone-tip-check-data-usage-or-add-extra-gb-to-your-broadband-plan/


----------



## v.Na5h (Dec 15, 2015)

What's the point of extra GB s


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 15, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> What's the point of extra GB s


Meaning????????????????????????????????????????
Clarify!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dissel (Dec 15, 2015)

Well This month December I opted the Extra 20 GB option by paying 500 plus taxes in my ULD 845 Plan.

I didn't not opt it first but later i opted 10th Dec - I mean clicked.

*Why I opted ? *

I need to update my Mac OS to El Capitan which is 6.17 GB Downloads and each month I try to get update at the beginning of the month since it released (past 2-3 months) but never ever succeed - But This time I'm able to successfully update it - Thanks to this new system. I tried several other download method incl Torrent but none worked with my Mac - all rejected. 

*How much Data this Update 6.17 GB consumed ?*

Well App Store consumed just over 10GB - Nearly 3.73 GB Data rejected internally  - Thank God I opt the highest plan...else the whole effort lost.

*Am I Stupid by clicking 500/- for 20GB which I entitled free ?* 

Yes - maybe - But I only have BSNL BroadBand (ULD 845) and BSNL 3G Access - other service I have T24 Sim and it don't offer 3G either <- So there is no point to opt for a new service just to update OS.

For BSNL 3G Speed is good (with help Huwai 8231 Dongle) in my area but for 10GB i need to spend 1011/- or 20 GB 1949/-, but connection may break from slow App Store Download - Then it is Total Loss. For Cheapest plan BSNL 3G offers 1 GB for 3 Days 68/-, So 10GB cost will be 680/- as example - but that not serve my purpose either.....where only BSNL BB can solve my problem with help Speed restore option which provide constant speed.

*How I opted ?*

I didn't feel to go through this option when my Speed Limit exhausted during the beginning of the month, but later when needed,  
I just clicked the E-mail where they send the necessary link to do that in case user not opt it first when their speed runs out - just my case. Even after this 20 GB usage over again system send another E-mail to opt the Speed Restore Plan.

*Where I'm now ?*

I'm still in ULD 845 plan just to see the exact charge 500+ tax which is coming next month - after that I will upgrade my plan to ULD 1445 which looks most VFM right now.


----------



## Assassini (Dec 19, 2015)

Hey guys! BSNL aka Scammers are taking it to new heights.Is anyone experiencing issue of having logged in as some other user for broadband?I am having this strange issue.When i go to usage check page i am not logged in with my bsnl id but someone else and when i restart modem...the id changes but again its not mine....
The bigger problem is that the High Speed data units shows zero(i had top up 2 days back @ 10GB  ) .This is complete scam...what if someone else tops up in place of ours because the ids are haywire?We may end up with a hefty bill.


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2015)

Anybody noticed this news?



> BSNL has announced revision to its broadband plans in Chennai and Karnataka circles. Fixed monthly charges of broadband plans have been increased by Rs. 15 – Rs. 30 across different plans. The new tariffs will come into effect in both these circles starting January 01, 2016.
> 
> 
> No.
> ...



BSNL revises its broadband plans for Chennai and Karnataka circles with slight increase in tariffs

Another reason for BSNL users to switch to other ISPs. They give the pathetic 512kbps and that too not consistent, yet they increase the plan cost.


----------



## amjath (Dec 20, 2015)

^ I'm chasing act for connection for more than 3 months, but they say no feasibility. I see connection in 500 range from my locality.

 My speed is now down to 512kbps, but last month it was 2mbps while month.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 20, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/SkwUhEn.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2015)

As far as broadband plans are concerned one can exclude Hyderabad from India(& this & other such threads).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 20, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> As far as broadband plans are concerned one can exclude Hyderabad from India(& this & other such threads).



Absolutely,well said friend.


----------



## Flash (Dec 25, 2015)

BSNL said:
			
		

> BSNL has announced a special promotional offer where it is providing a discount of 10 percent on broadband speed restoration add-on plans as a part of Christmas, New Year and Republic day. This offer will be effective from 25-12-2015 to 31-01-2016 in all the circles on a promotional basis.
> 
> 
> BSNL’s speed restoration add-on plans for broadband subscribers offer restoration of unlimited broadband plan speed even after crossing the FUP limit. Subscribers can choose from Rs. 100 for 2GB, Rs. 200 for 5GB, Rs. 300 for 10GB, and Rs. 500 for 20GB high-speed data quota for the rest of the billing cycle. Subscriber will then receive to a pop-up message when the data quota gets exhausted. Subscribers can then choose add-on plan of choice and the charges will be included in the next billing cycle.
> ...



BSNL offers 10 percent discount on broadband speed restoration add-on plans


----------



## sygeek (Dec 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> BSNL offers 10 percent discount on broadband speed restoration add-on plans


WOW 10%! BSNL is getting generous.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Dec 30, 2015)

When ever i see this thread I say **** you BSNL


----------



## sygeek (Dec 30, 2015)

Goodbye BSNL. Changed my ISP today. Now I'm on 2mbps unlimited.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 31, 2015)

sygeek said:


> Goodbye BSNL. Changed my ISP today. Now I'm on 2mbps unlimited.


Which ISP?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2016)

amruth kiran said:


> So basically if I keep the router switched on all the time.. I'll always have the 2mbps speed?


Just confirmed again, been receiving 2 mbps even after ~3GB of download as I have not yet restarted router, now will see how long it goes.


----------



## v.Na5h (Jan 3, 2016)

This time when it reaches 5.8gb im gonna start full leeching


----------



## Flash (Jan 3, 2016)

v.Na5h said:


> This time when it reaches 5.8gb *im gonna start full leeching*


neighbor's network?


----------



## Flash (Jan 14, 2016)

Another Slap for BSNL in Kerala!!



			
				telecomtalk.info said:
			
		

> *True Unlimited Plans
> *
> Asianet’s True Unlimited Plan 510 offers 1Mbps unlimited broadband without any fair usage limits for Rs. 510 per month. The True Unlimited Plan 899 offers 2Mbps unlimited broadband without any fair usage limits for Rs. 899 per month. Both these true unlimited plans were earlier available with Asianet, but were later withdrawn. By re-introducing these true unlimited broadband plans, Asianet Broadband had entered into a direct competition with BSNL in the Kerala circle.
> 
> Recently BSNL has introduced five new unlimited broadband plans Kerala to reduce disconnection rate. However BSNL’s unlimited plans comes with fair usage limit and post FUP speed of just 512 kbps. This makes Asianet true unlimited broadband plans more attractive and affordable for broadband users.



Asianet re-introduces true, unlimited 1Mbps and 2Mbps broadband Internet plans in Kerala


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 22, 2016)

Flash said:


> Another Slap for BSNL in Kerala!!
> 
> 
> 
> Asianet re-introduces true, unlimited 1Mbps and 2Mbps broadband Internet plans in Kerala


But Asianet is limited still not available here so, have to stick with BsNL.


----------



## Flash (Feb 14, 2016)

FCK BSNL!!! For the same price, others get only 2Mbps till *1GB *only !!



*No.**Particulars**BBG ULD545CS109**ComboULDBBG** 675CS110  **BBG **ComboULD** 845CS111**BBG **ComboULD** 945CS112**ComboULDBBG** 999CS113**1**Bandwidth (Download Speed)  **Upto** 2Mbps till15 GB,**512 Kbps beyond**Upto** 4Mbps till25 GB, 512Kbps beyond**Upto** 6Mbps till 35GB, 1 Mbps beyond**Upto** 8Mbps till 40 GB, 1Mbps beyond**Upto** 8Mbps till 60 GB, 1Mbps beyond**2**Applicability*
*All users of Nellore SSA of AP Circle only  *

BSNL introduces five new broadband plans for Nellore (Andhra Pradesh) with higher FUP limit


----------



## Ricky (Feb 14, 2016)

Flash said:


> FCK BSNL!!! For the same price, others get only 2Mbps till *1GB *only !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That account against NET neutrality


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know why Kolkata and West Bengal in particular is left behind???
Importantly to say why not introduce this plan in PAN INDIA region???


----------



## Ricky (Feb 15, 2016)

I guess we should send postal mails to DOT for BSNL's discrepancy and partiality around the India.. technically they are favouring some regions.. which can easily count against NET neutrality. Being a PUBLIC Sector company , every Indian should be equally treated.. be it the prices.. 

Kind of busy these days, if anyone can draft mail and also other details ie. where to send.. I will send 5-6 copy from my side in various names : 
Here you need to study : 
Public Grievances | Department of Telecommunication


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 15, 2016)

It is not discrimination,it is business.By same logic Air India/Indian Airlines should charge same price between two major airports & two small/remote airports if distance between them is same but it is not like that.In Andhra/Hyderabad/Bangalore circles,because of increasing competition BSNL has no other choice but to offer such plans.If tomorrow BEAM/ACT decides to come to Kolkata or Kerala then these too will see launch of new plans by BSNL.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 16, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is not discrimination,it is business.By same logic Air India/Indian Airlines should charge same price between two major airports & two small/remote airports if distance between them is same but it is not like that.In Andhra/Hyderabad/Bangalore circles,because of increasing competition BSNL has no other choice but to offer such plans.If tomorrow BEAM/ACT decides to come to Kolkata or Kerala then these too will see launch of new plans by BSNL.


Bro, why going logical.. 

Lets shoot them mails and see what they have to say..


----------



## Flash (Feb 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Bro, why going logical..
> 
> Lets shoot them mails and see what they have to say..


They will publish your mail IDs in the internet


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Bro, why going logical..
> 
> Lets shoot them mails and see what they have to say..


Don't worry,here nothing goes by logic.maybe some north indian political organizations will see it as discrimination in favour of south india.


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 29, 2016)

2Mbps in BSNL should be 20kbps. I have suffered a lot from them in my past. Poor customer support. Meaning of FUP in their dictionary should be let's Fed Up People.


----------



## chimera201 (Mar 29, 2016)

deadnoun said:


> 2Mbps in BSNL should be 20kbps. I have suffered a lot from them in my past. Poor customer support. Meaning of FUP in their dictionary should be let's Fed Up People.



I thought it was F uck User Policy.


----------



## deadnoun (Mar 29, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I thought it was F uck User Policy.



That's outstanding abbreviation :laughing_NF: :laughing_NF:


----------



## Whistler81 (Apr 1, 2016)

BSNL no doubt has the largest network in the country and they have the capacity of giving more than what is expected of them at half the cost. Due to high corruption at the highest level officials do not create introduce better plans as they are bribed by private telecom operators to so that they can do business. Don't expect anything from bsnl adn stop making threads about them.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 9, 2016)

one can top up easily using this link. They will charge it in their next bill. I have sometimes used it especially for downloading very huge files.

*172.30.3.130:8080/


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 9, 2016)

Ramakrishnan said:


> one can top up easily using this link. They will charge it in their next bill. I have sometimes used it especially for downloading very huge files.
> 
> *172.30.3.130:8080/



Most of us BSNL users are aware of this fact.
Nothing new news.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

Ramakrishnan said:


> one can top up easily using this link. They will charge it in their next bill. I have sometimes used it especially for downloading very huge files.
> 
> *172.30.3.130:8080/


Its still costly, I get cheaper GBs on my 3G plan..

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2016)

Yet 3G is no use for heavy users who are dependent on their internet for all their tasks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 11, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Yet 3G is no use for heavy users who are dependent on their internet for all their tasks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Fully synchronized with your comments,Friend.
No 3G can beat the unlimited BB from BSNL or other private players.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Fully synchronized with your comments,Friend.
> No 3G can beat the unlimited BB from BSNL or other private players.



Apparently I use 3G as my main internet for my work, bsnl **** works as backup .. ..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 23, 2016)

Ramakrishnan said:


> one can top up easily using this link. They will charge it in their next bill. I have sometimes used it especially for downloading very huge files.
> 
> *172.30.3.130:8080/



BSNL should provide Additional Data Transfer. like this. 

5 GB 	100
10 GB 	200
30 GB 	300
50 GB 	500

- - - Updated - - -



Ramakrishnan said:


> one can top up easily using this link. They will charge it in their next bill. I have sometimes used it especially for downloading very huge files.
> 
> *172.30.3.130:8080/



BSNL should provide Additional Data Transfer. like this. 

5 GB 	100
10 GB 	200
30 GB 	300
50 GB 	500


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 24, 2016)

^Hey Buddy discuss about the reality,not the imaginary what if's and but's...


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 24, 2016)

BSNL started injecting ads in my browser now. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> ^Hey Buddy discuss about the reality,not the imaginary what if's and but's...


And even there it's costly! 500 rupees for 50 gigs? LOL! People still watch VGA movies via VLC or what? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 25, 2016)

Does anyone know if the new Bsnl 3g plan of 20gb for 50 rs is true or a hoax?

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## sling-shot (Apr 25, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Bsnl 3g plan of 20gb for 50 rs is true or a hoax?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


Hoax.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2016)

jackal_79 said:


> Does anyone know if the new Bsnl 3g plan of 20gb for 50 rs is true or a hoax?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


EXCLUSIVE: BSNL has “no plans” to offer 20GB 3G data for Rs. 50 | Digit.i


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 25, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> EXCLUSIVE: BSNL has “no plans” to offer 20GB 3G data for Rs. 50 | Digit.i



I thought this was already clear........


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 25, 2016)

For my region that is that is Kalyan BSNL has increased the 1 gb limit to 5GB. Charges are the same i.e. Rs.545/- Unlimited plan.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 25, 2016)

Ramakrishnan said:


> For my region that is that is Kalyan BSNL has increased the 1 gb limit to 5GB. Charges are the same i.e. Rs.545/- Unlimited plan.


Where did you get that? Link?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Apr 25, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> BSNL started injecting ads in my browser now. Anyone else having this issue?


Yes even i noticed.Some kind of small bsnl ads


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 25, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> BSNL started injecting ads in my browser now. Anyone else having this issue?



Use uBlock Origin. Should be able to block most ads.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Apr 26, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Where did you get that? Link?



BSNL Kalyan Broadband Speed Increased with New Plan


----------



## Allu Azad (Apr 27, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Use uBlock Origin. Should be able to block most ads.



Do google search before commenting. These type of ads are directly injected to web browsers. uBlock origin is not the permanent solution for this.

- - - Updated - - -



TechnoBOY said:


> Yes even i noticed.Some kind of small bsnl ads



I think they only recently started this malpractice for kerala region. We need to complain against this. People say complaining through PgPortal may be useful. I did once. I request you to do it too.

BSNL Broadband is now injecting ads in user browsing sessions like MTNL Broadband | Page 10 | BSNL Broadband | India Broadband Foru

Complaining through bsnl selfcare portal doesn't help. They call to check whether landline is okay and that's it.

I am extremely angry that they can do such a bullshit thing and getaway with it.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2016)

@allu calm down. Black listing or adding a separate filter should do it


----------



## Sarthisingh16 (Apr 28, 2016)

This will be the great news. But What will be the downloading speed. There are various brands, who's offers looks good, But their download speed vary.


----------

